# ICB2.0 - Was darf das Communitybike kosten? Komplettbike oder Custom-Aufbau? [Abstimmung]



## nuts (22. Juli 2014)

Das Rahmenkonzept steht, die Geo ist entschieden, jetzt wird das ICB2.0 konstruiert. Auch über die zu montierenden Komponenten gilt es sich früh Gedanken zu machen, schließlich sollen sie hinterher perfekt an den Rahmen passen. Um die in Frage kommende Ausstattung in einem überschaubaren Rahmen zu halten, werden wir den Preisbereich des Bikes und des Rahmens als erstes abstimmen, parallel dazu starten wir eine offene Diskussion bezüglich der Komponentenwahl.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Was darf das Communitybike kosten? Komplettbike oder Custom-Aufbau? [Abstimmung]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

Aufwachen, mein Popcorn wird kalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Au Ja, auf geht's zu mindestens 20 Seiten über Für und Wider von 1x11 was dann über die perfekte Übersetzung wieder in einer Laufradgrößendiskussion endet, deren Nebenschaukampfplatz um Systemlaufradsätzte ja/nein geht. Zusätzlich darf natürlich gerne nochmal diskutiert werden ob es jetzt echt 140mm an der Front braucht. 
Unterhaltet mich, bin immer noch krank geschrieben.


----------



## .irie. (22. Juli 2014)

Zwei Meter Zwei Mark


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juli 2014)

Was die Rahmen-Qualität so angeht, da erwarte ich mindestens das was meine Fanes hergibt, mit ohne Titankit.
So perfekt wie ein Liteville oder Canyon muss es nicht sein  ...und das ganz unabhängig vom Preis.

Die Ausstattung ist mir weniger wichtig, da ich sowieso vom günstigsten ausgehe(n muss). Als Drittbike darf es nicht die Welt kosten.
Aber Sunringle Laufräder kommen trotzdem nicht in Frage, weil der Weiterverkauf nichts bringt. Dann noch eher DT-Billiglaufräder. Die kann man für 220.-€ verkaufen und sich was von Superstar bestellen. Antrieb ..naja, egal. Schnell umgebaut. Bremsen auch, aber bloss keine Formula.
Knackpunkt ist die Gabel, denn unter 34mm Standrohren will ich keine, auch wenn vielen, die leichter sind, sicher eine 32mm Gabel reicht.
Dämpfer muss keinen Piggy, ist ja für Flowtrails.

Mir wäre es nur wichtig, dass die Billigversion (so es denn eine gibt), nicht so unsäglich wird wie beim ICB1.0.


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Juli 2014)

Selbstverständlich nehme ich die besten Teile, jedoch zum kleinen Preis 

Biete denn ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter nur Vorteile bei längeren Abfahrten oder ist er auch auf kurzen Abfahrten einem Dämpfer ohne AGB überlegen? Darüber hinaus müssten sich die Konstrukteure mal darüber Gedanken machen ob z.B. beim Monarch die normale Variante oder die debonair Variante sinnvoll wäre. Für die Highend Variante kann man den CC Inline oder den BOS Kirk in Betracht ziehen.

Die Federung bei der günstigsten Variante sollte der des mittleren Ausstattungspakets entsprechen - das Geld sollte dann an anderer Stelle gespart werden. Z.B. SLX statt XT usw.

Wenn möglich kann man eine 2x10 Schaltung anbieten mit der Option für einen Aufpreis die 1x11 Variante zu erhalten. Oder eben umgedreht 

Als Variostütze darf gerne die Moveloc zum Einsatz kommen (sofern Vecnum dazu bereit ist). Die verschiedenen Varianten sollten zur Auswahl stehen. 

Jaja - Variantenmanagement ist ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Juli 2014)

ich bin nur am rahmen interessiert. sollte soviel kosten, wie er wert ist, maximal jedoch ca. 1800 silbertaler inkl. dämpfer.


----------



## Brainman (22. Juli 2014)

Schlagt euch ruhig die Köpfe ein, ich will eh nur den Rahmen


----------



## GrillMeister (22. Juli 2014)

Federgabel: Solide Grundfunktion mit Potential zum tunen, selbst zu warten.

Dämpfer: Trailbike braucht kein Piggy

Bremsen: Das ist kein DHler und kein Race-Bike, also Robust und Wartungsarm 

Laufräder: Zugunsten eines niedrigen Einstiegspreises, Systemlaufräder. Alles andere wäre zu individuell.

Antrieb: 2x10 langt


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

zusammen gestellte Laufräder sind nicht zwingend teurer als System LRS, aber auch nciht zwingend besser. Es kommt vor allem auf die Zusammenstellung und die Technik des Einspeichens an!


----------



## Deleted 165741 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich schließ mich Grillmeister voll und ganz an, bis auf das mitn dämpfer, da sollte vielleicht auch n DB Inline zur auswahl stehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (22. Juli 2014)

Federgabel: Gute Dämpfung und feinfühliges Ansprechen, max 2Kg 
Dämpfer: Kein Piggy!
Bremsen: Kräftig und wartungsarm
Laufräder: ~1750gr mit mind. 25 Innenbreite bitte
Antrieb: Gerne 1x11, aber nicht auf Kosten des Fahrwerks/Bremsen!!! Dann lieber zweckmäßig/günstige 2x10


----------



## Vincy (22. Juli 2014)

Ich bin eher für einen Custom-Aufbau, dann es es jeder nach eigenen Wünschen selber aufbauen.
Wird zwar wohl nicht unbedingt billiger, aber dafür individueller.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Juli 2014)

Solange es keine Sun Ringle Charger werden, wird alles gut.  

3000€ fürs Komplettbike,  1000€ für das Rahmenkit. Das sind so meine Preisgrenzen für ein Fahrrad, das auch mal Kratzer abbekommen darf wenn es im Eifer des Gefechts mal neben dem Trail landet. Alles was preislich deutlich drüber geht ist Luxus und den gönne ich mir lieber in anderen Lebensbereichen.


----------



## RobG301 (22. Juli 2014)

Stimme da voll und ganz in den Tenor mit ein.

Bremse: bitte ein Modell mit Komplettgruppe XT inkl. Bremsanlage und das für unter 2200,- wäre genial!


----------



## Jierdan (22. Juli 2014)

Mal meine Unqualifizierte Meinung
Federgabel: max 2000g, qr20
Dämpfer: hauptsache kein CCDB oder sonstiges Setupmonster
Bremsen: VR 203 HR 180, zumindest ab Rahmengröße L. Und *VorurteileBedien* lieber was kräftiges mit DOT statt Druckpunktsuche mit Mineralölbremsen. Wenns schon unbedingt Shimano sein muss dann reicht auch ne Deore/Zee.
Laufräder: <2000gr, >25mm Maulweite
Antrieb: 1x10 reicht für die Einsteigermodelle, darüber gerne 1x11; NarrowWide (o.Ä.)+Gedämpftes Schaltwerk dürfte eh Standard sein, da sparen sich die paar Gramm und Euro für Umwerfer und Kefü ganz gut.


----------



## -N0bodY- (22. Juli 2014)

Ich will eh nur den Rahmen. Wenn der sich preislich in einem Ähnlichem Bereich bewegt, wie die bisher verfügbaren von Alutech, dann könnte ich damit leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Mal meine Unqualifizierte Meinung
> Federgabel: max 2000g, qr20


Gibt es sowas in dem Segment? Die haben doch eigentlich alle 15mm. UNd ich muss sagen meine DT XMM ist für nen 32er "Zahnstocher" mit 15er Steckachse beachtlich steif.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Stimme da voll und ganz in den Tenor mit ein.
> 
> Bremse: bitte ein Modell mit Komplettgruppe XT inkl. Bremsanlage und das für unter 2200,- wäre genial!


Und wer ernährt dann meine Kinder?????


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas in dem Segment? Die haben doch eigentlich alle 15mm. UNd ich muss sagen meine DT XMM ist für nen 32er "Zahnstocher" mit 15er Steckachse beachtlich steif.


FOX 36!!!


----------



## Jierdan (22. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas in dem Segment? Die haben doch eigentlich alle 15mm. UNd ich muss sagen meine DT XMM ist für nen 32er "Zahnstocher" mit 15er Steckachse beachtlich steif.



Ich muss gestehen - mir fällt auch nur die Argyle RCT 140 ein...

@supurb-bicycles: aber auch höchstens die Float, oder?


----------



## FloriLori (22. Juli 2014)

Also da ich eh mein Bike individuell aufbauen will, wäre mir ein günstiges Rahmenset wichtig. Gerne auch raw um die kosten weiter zu drücken


----------



## hnx (22. Juli 2014)

Kurbel, 1x11 in den teuren Varianten, 2x10 mit Kefü überall sonst, hier kann gespart werden (die aktuellen Deore sind schon super)

Kassette 11-36 XT oder vergleichbar von SRAM, da kann jeder sofort tunen (OneUp, mirfe etc)

Schaltwerk lieber "kleiner", aber mit Type2 oder Shadow+ (z.B. lieber Deore/SLX anstatt XT ohne!)
vernünftige Hebel (X9/XT auch an den günstigeren Versionen)
Umwerfer, hier kann gespart werden

LRS, teuer = hochwertiger System-LRS, günstig = stabiler, günstiger aber schwerer System-LRS, alternativ Customaufbauten
Bremsen, ausreichend Biss (Elixir 5+ Trail, Shimano SLX+) mit 180/160 bis 20X/180 Scheiben
Federelemente, Luft, ausreichend steif und einstellbar (mind. Druck und Zugstufe)
Variostütze in jeder Version des Bikes


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> FOX 36!!!


Naja, da ich mal die Abstimmung zum ICB 1.0 als Benchmark genommen habe hatte ich FOX irgendwie ausgeblendet 
Und ne 36er Fox an nen Trailbike? Jetzt echt? Oder haben sie die 34er komplett eingestampft?


----------



## hnx (22. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, da ich mal die Abstimmung zum ICB 1.0 als Benchmark genommen habe hatte ich FOX irgendwie ausgeblendet
> Und ne 36er Fox an nen Trailbike? Jetzt echt? Oder haben sie die 34er komplett eingestampft?


Denke es ging bei der 36er eher um QR20.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Denke es ging bei der 36er eher um QR20.


Deshalb fragte ich ja nach dem Segment für's ICB 2.0, und da zähle ich Fox36 und Lyrik nicht so wirklich rein.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen - mir fällt auch nur die Argyle RCT 140 ein...
> 
> @supurb-bicycles: aber auch höchstens die Float, oder?





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, da ich mal die Abstimmung zum ICB 1.0 als Benchmark genommen habe hatte ich FOX irgendwie ausgeblendet
> Und ne 36er Fox an nen Trailbike? Jetzt echt? Oder haben sie die 34er komplett eingestampft?


Tja FOX hat keinen leichten Stand im Forum, wobei die 36 seit Jahren eine Bank ist. Kleine Geschichte:
Ich hatte für den Test in der Freeride 2/2014 eine FOX 36 Van bestellt, im sicheren Glauben das beste Modell gewählt zu haben. Dann kann ein Anruf von FOX und man versuchte mich auf eine Talas umzustimmen...kurze Diskussion und mit den Worten"..wenn es daneben geht, wisst ihr ja wer der Buhmann ist..." habe ich die Talas akzeptiert. 
Ende der Geschichte: die Sennes holte im Freeride Test 10 von 10 Punkten und das eine Talas verbaut war blieb unbemerkt....
Was soll die Geschichte sagen: die neue Generation der 36 ist echt ein Knaller und warum sollte nicht so eine Gabel verbaut werden? Gewichtsmäßig voll dabei, Performance oben auf und schick noch dazu. Aber sie ist teuer, das wäre wohl das einzige Manko....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-o (22. Juli 2014)

wie ist eigentlich der stand bzgl. carbon?
…das wurde zu beginn mal in die runde geworfen…

falls notch im rennen bin ich dafür bereit mehr auszugeben.. daher ist es schwer für mich da nun "so ohne weitere" eine ränge anzuklicken...


----------



## Jierdan (22. Juli 2014)

es hieß ja mal,  dass man die Gabeln als oem auch in 140 kriegen würde - ich könnte mich damit sehr anfreunden. 170er Gabeln will glaube ich keiner.


----------



## Scili (22. Juli 2014)

2600-3100 fänd ich im mittleren Rahmen.
Sonst bekommen wir beim Komplett-ICB keine vernünftigen Komponenten dran.
Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich sehe, dass in UK mittlerweile weit über 3000 Ocken investiert werden müssen, um ne Deore-Bremse herumzufahren.
XT unter 4000 EUR ist mittlerweile kaum noch zu finden... shocking!
Ach ja.. wie einfallslos wären Sys-LR beim Communitybike. Da wird sich Alutech noch bei den restlichen Varianten drum kümmern. Die stehen ja iwie drauf.
Mach ja auch wahrscheinlich weniger Arbeit...

Kein Piggy beim Trailbike...? hmm.. schwierige Kiste.
Stimmt wohl für die Fünftradbesitzer unter Euch. Ich seh das wie @Hasifisch... fahre keine neuen Wege nur weil ich ne andere Art von Bike kaufe sondern hab immer dieselbe Auswahl an Strecken, die ich dann unterschiedlich mit dem jeweiligen Gefährt abfahre. So geht's wohl auch den meisten Nutzern deutschlandweit.
Dass sich hier im Forum eher die alpinen Regionen und Süddeutschland tummelt ist wohl auch klar. Kaum einer der in HH wohnt braucht mehr als 100 mm Federweg. Ausser im Urlaub vielleicht.


----------



## FrankyFire (22. Juli 2014)

Wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, auf eine Gabel mit 34er Rohren zu setzen? Von meinem Händler/Sponsor/WhatEver weiß ich, dass die 32er (zumindest bei den 150mm Gabeln) gerne knacken in der Gabelkrone haben. Habe meine Fox selbst schon 3 mal eingeschickt, einer der Mechaniker musste seine RockShox mit dem selben Phänomen auch schon einschicken. Laut deren Aussage ist das wohl seit man Tapered Schäfte verwendet...passiert wohl mit allen 32ern und 34er Gabeln bei 150mm. Mit entsprechend weniger Federweg könnten ja 34er schon reichen?!


----------



## duc-mo (22. Juli 2014)

Pike gern als RCT3
Monarch gern mit Piggy
Durchgängig SLX inkl. Bremse aber bei den Schaltgriffen bitte XT
2-fach, was sonst?
Syntace Cockpit und 150er LEV
Bei den Laufrädern bin ich nicht wählerisch, weil die eh gegen Hopes getauscht werden und die passen sicher nicht ins gewählte Budget von <2600€...


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> 2600-3100 fänd ich im mittleren Rahmen.
> Sonst bekommen wir beim Komplett-ICB keine vernünftigen Komponenten dran.
> Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich sehe, dass in UK mittlerweile weit über 3000 Ocken investiert werden müssen, um ne Deore-Bremse herumzufahren.
> XT unter 4000 EUR ist mittlerweile kaum noch zu finden... shocking!
> ...


Naja, dieses Jahr hatten wir viel Arbeit mit System LRS, allerdings blieben wir nicht auf den Kosten sitzen. Wenn wir als Hersteller einen LRS puzzeln, bleibt auch die Rekla an uns hängen....
Meiner Meinung ist ein Piggy auf keinen Fall Pflicht, aber auch nicht hinderlich. Außer das er schwer ist... und teuer...


----------



## Scili (22. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Naja, dieses Jahr hatten wir viel Arbeit mit System LRS, allerdings blieben wir nicht auf den Kosten sitzen. Wenn wir als Hersteller einen LRS puzzeln, bleibt auch die Rekla an uns hängen....
> Meiner Meinung ist ein Piggy auf keinen Fall Pflicht, aber auch nicht hinderlich. Außer das er schwer ist... und teuer...


Kann ich alles nachvollziehen. Sys-LRS reicht Ihr quasi durch und habt weniger AP bei der Bestellung...
Piggy hätte wohl jeder insgeheim lieber. Trotz Mehrgewicht  Bin mal gespannt ob sich die Vernunft / spezialisierten Stimmen oder der Allroundnutzer durchsetzt


----------



## Scili (22. Juli 2014)

BTW wäre RAW eigentlich schon Tradition beim ICB, oder nicht?  Die Option- limitiert -sollte man definitiv mit zur Abstimmung geben!


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

da kommen wir noch hin, wobei wir dieses Mal die Definition von"raw" besser im Griff haben sollten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Juli 2014)

Lenker können entsprechend den Rahmengrößen ausgeliefert werden - ein 760mm Lenker ist wohl an einem S-Rad fehl am Platz wie es ein 700mm Lenker am XL wäre.

edit: Ähnlich sicherlich auch für die Bremsscheiben anwendbar.


----------



## mpmarv (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu robust wird, damit eine klare Abgrenzung zum Enduro bleibt!
Sollte ich mir wirklich nochmal ein Mittelding zur XC Eierfeile und zum Enduro kaufen, muss es schon wesentlich potenter als ein XC HT sein, aber wesentlich verspielter als ein Enduro.... Ich hoffe das bekommt das Entwicklerteam auch mit den Parts hin


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. Juli 2014)

Gabel: Pike getravelt
Dämpfer: Monarch evtl. auch als +
Bremsen: Was ordentliches, was nicht zu schwer ist - ich bin AVID-Verfechter
Schaltung: SRAM ist nett, Option aus X01 aber auch mit 2fach vorne, manche haben weniger Dampf in den Beinen und wollen trotzdem easy Berg hoch bzw. schnell Berg runter. Alternativ Shimano eben
Laufräder: Hope Hoops in div. Ausführungen gibt ja genug davon. Bietet günstig gleich mal ordentliche Quali
Rest: SixPack etc.


----------



## mhubig (22. Juli 2014)

Beim Fahrwerk wäre ich dafür, dass es auch eine Version ohne RS und Fox gibt!
Auswahl gibt's ja genug:

*Gabeln:*

Manitou Mattoc
Marzocchi 350 (N)CR

X-Fusion Sweep RL2
SR-Suntour Auron
...
*Dämpfer:*

X-Fusion Vector Air HLR

CCDB Inline
Manitou McLeod Air
...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Laufräder: Hope Hoops in div. Ausführungen gibt ja genug davon. Bietet günstig gleich mal ordentliche Quali


Hope hat sich beim ICB 1.0 soweit ich mich erinnere selbst disqualifiziert, die liefern wohl keine Hoops als OEM-Ware. Auf jeden Fall ist Basti da nicht gut drauf zu sprechen.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juli 2014)

Ich denke für ein Trailbike wäre eine straffe Dämpfung ala Manitou angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hope hat sich beim ICB 1.0 soweit ich mich erinnere selbst disqualifiziert, die liefern wohl keine Hoops als OEM-Ware. Auf jeden Fall ist Basti da nicht gut drauf zu sprechen.


doch doch liefern sie, aber zu AM Preisen;-) Ganz evtl. wäre das etwas für das Rolling Chassis, aber nagelt mich nicht drauf fest! da gäb es auch echt viele Alternativen made in heimatland.....


----------



## Scili (22. Juli 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Beim Fahrwerk wäre ich dafür, dass es auch eine Version ohne RS und Fox gibt!
> Auswahl gibt's ja genug:
> 
> *Gabeln:*
> ...



Bin ja jetzt kein Pro vom Fach, aber diese X-Fusion- Teile sind beim Test der Gabeln doch eher so auf "ordentliches Einsteigerniveau" gekommen. Das wär doch eher was für die low- Budget- XS- Schiene und nichts fürs ICB.
Denke nicht, dass wir bei der ICB - Variante auf die günstigst mögliche Schiene wollen, oder?

Um die Diskussion bei den Komponenten etwas zielführender gestalten zu können müssen wir doch erstmal das abgestimmte Budget abwarten.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> doch doch liefern sie, aber zu AM Preisen;-) Ganz evtl. wäre das etwas für das Rolling Chassis, aber nagelt mich nicht drauf fest! da gäb es auch echt viele Alternativen made in heimatland.....


Heimatland FTW... würde ich definitiv befürworten!
Auch wenns um die Telestütze geht!
Da kann der Herr von Movelock dann mal nen ordentlichen Beitrag zu leisten.
Fänd ich toll!
Und passt zu dem "unverschämt" geil niedrigen Sitzrohr eh wunderbar.


----------



## Jierdan (22. Juli 2014)

Sweep HLR wär halt schick, aber sowas gibts halt net :<.

Und der Vector Air HLR muss wohl tierisch gut sein...


----------



## tobsinger (22. Juli 2014)

auch wenn ich eine antwort risikiere wie
<fülle hier beliebigen Text ein>
<fülle hier beliebigen Text ein>
<fülle hier beliebigen Text ein>
<fülle hier beliebigen Text ein>

aber wäre 1x10 preislich interessant für euch?


----------



## tobsinger (22. Juli 2014)

komponenten lieber komplett SLX (ausser Kassette, die XT) Bremse SLX und dafür hochwertigeren LRS.


----------



## Scili (22. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> komponenten lieber komplett SLX (ausser Kassette, die XT) Bremse SLX und dafür hochwertigeren LRS.


Für mich n klares "ja". Am ICB Trailbike muss der LRS was können... und traditionell steht die Mehrheit im Forum hier auf günstigere Bremsen & Schaltung und auf gute LRS! Bei der Schaltung kann ich Einzelkomponenten gegen "bessere" austauschen, was beim LRS gleich n ordentlicher Batzen Geld wäre. Zudem verschleisst ne Schaltung ja auch eher schneller und kann dann nach Bedarf individuell gepimpt werden


----------



## tobsinger (22. Juli 2014)

gerne reißt einem mal das X0 schaltwerk ab, dass man dan teuer ersetzen kann, oder wenn man es nicht nötig hat, kauft man sich das günstigere nach, welches eh nicht schlechter ist.

günstige bremse heißt ja nicht schlecht. die slx ist grundsolide, bei mir mit 80kg hält die auch 1000tm locker ohne probleme.


----------



## Scili (22. Juli 2014)

Jap. SLX ist seit 2-3 Jahren wohl richtig gut. So meinte ich das ja auch mit günstig bei der Bremse & beim Schaltwerk.
Lieber das Geld ich die Kernkomponenten stecken, die (meistens) im Nachhinein nicht mehr geändert werden.
Abwarten, was das Budget wird und dann noch entscheiden, ob es ne 1x11/1x10/2x10 Wahloption geben wird.

An meinem eigenen Bike wurde alles im Nachhinein gepimpt ausser Dämpfer, Gabel und LRS.


----------



## Torbn (22. Juli 2014)

Frameset anbieten --> MUSS. Ich kauf lieber individuell gebrauchte Top-Parts, als  n mittelmäßiges Neubike für das gleiche Geld.


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> gerne reißt einem mal das X0 schaltwerk ab



...ist klar. Wöchentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Juli 2014)

Meine Wunschausstattung für ein Trailbike sähe folgender Maßen aus (in der angegebenen Reihenfolge zu sehen):
Gabel:
1. Fox 36 Float RC2
2 Manitou Mattoc
3 Bos Deville AM
4. RS Pike

Dämpfer:
1. CC DB inline
2. Bos Kirk
3. Fox Float X
4. RS Monarch Plus Debon
(und natürlich Ausgleichsvolumen. Was für ne Frage? )

Bremsen:
1. Magura MT5 (180/180)
2. Shimano SLX mit Sinterbelägen (kein Resin-Schrott !!!) (200/180)

Schaltung:
1. Sram X1
2. Sram X01
(keine Alternative ! )(Definitiv 1 x 11)

Laufräder:
1. neue Mavic Crossmax XL
2. DT Kompletträder
3. Sram Rise
(Also System ! )

Anbauteile:
- KS Stütze evtl. Movolec (Preisfrage), aber 140mm
- gerne Syntace
Alternativ und noch besser fände ich Thomson bei allen Anbauteilen inklusive Dropper Post.
Keine Reverb Stealth! Keine Hydraulikleitungen durch den Rahmen!

Würde mich mal interessieren was das kostet. 3000€-3500€ würde ich für ein Bike mit der Ausstattung hin legen.


----------



## tobsinger (22. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> ...ist klar. Wöchentlich!


ne, so war das nicht gemeint mit dem 'gerne'
aber bei den letzten 2 rädern ist mir je ein schaltwerk abgerissen. macht 200Euro. das lag aber eher daran dass ich es jeweils in der pampa ersetzen musste.
von daher würde ich eher  auf ein slx schaltwerk zurückgreifen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Juli 2014)

Wunschliste für ein zuverlässiges, haltbares Trailbike:

- DVO Emerald auf 140mm getravelt
- Coil Dämpfer
- 120mm Vorbau, -5°
- 680mm Flatbar
- Rohloff hinten, Hammerschmidt vorne (wg. großer Übersetzungs-Bandbreite)
- Carbon-Flaschenhalter
- HS33
- Laufradsatz mit mindestens 36 Speichen und Keramik-beschichteten Felgen (wg. HS33)
- 27,5+ Bereifung mit Moosgummi-Schläuchen


----------



## fullspeedahead (22. Juli 2014)

von Rolling-Chassis halte ich nichts. Leute wollen entweder ein Rahmenset oder ein Komplettrad. Grad bei den Laufrädern gibts zu unterschiedliche Philosphien (zB attaktive Carbon-Aftermarket Varianten oder doch einfach den simplen 1900g Alu LRS), damit schränkt man nur den Kreis der Nicht-Komplettrad-Käufer ein.

Ich würde das Preisniveau eher höher ansetzen und dafür 2 Sachen einbauen:
- Reverb 150mm: die 150mm Version kann man wohl - so man sie nicht haben will - im Bikemarkt teurer verkaufen als der OEM Zuschlag ist.
- SRAM X01: da gilt ähnliches. Wer wirklich eine 10-fach Schaltung vom alten Rad übernehmen will, kann das ja problemlos machen (gut, bis auf Freilaufkörper, den man aber tauschen kann). Die SRAM lässt sich sicher bestens verkaufen und für die meisten Fahrer ist sie eine sehr attaktive Wahl. Freilich wärs interessant den OEM Aufschlag gegenüber einer SLX 2-fach zu erfahren.
- Gabel: zB Manitou Mattoc
- Dämpfer: irgendwas ohne Piggy Bag; CCDB Inline wäre vmtl ein ordentlicher Aufpreis, muss nicht sein
- den Rest kann man auf sich zukommen lassen. Die wenigsten wissen wohl, was zB RaceFace im Vergleich zu Sixpack im OEM Einkauf kostet.

Übrigens fände ich eine große Tabelle am besten:
da kann man dann in jeder Spalte (zB Schaltung, Laufräder, Cockpit, Gabel) sein Kästchen anklicken und muss letztlich ein gewisses Preisniveau unterbieten, sonst kann man den Vorschlag nicht abschicken. Gewisse Dinge die einen zu großen Einfluss haben und damit die anderen Abstimmungen verfälschen würden (zB versenkbare Sattelstütze, 1x11) könnte man vorher separat abstimmen.
Aber alles andere fände ich gemeinsam besser. Dann sieht man gleich die Auswirkung wenn man zB den schönen LRS nimmt und sich die gewünschte Bremse nicht mehr ausgeht.
Zudem würde es die Abstimmungszeit klar verkürzen.

Provokant gesagt, werden sich die Vorschläge bezüglich Teilefirmen nicht grundlegend von jenen beim ICB 1 unterscheiden.

Ich hoffe übrigens auf 2600-3100 Preisniveau. Sollte wirklich 2100-2600 rauskommen stehen euch harte Zeiten bevor  (und vmtl sind am Ende alle Beteiligten pissed)


----------



## foreigner (22. Juli 2014)

Mir ist in 18 Jahren Dirt, Freeride, Downhill, Trial/Street und Enduro kein Schaltwerk abgerissen. 1 Schaltauge war durch (vom Northshore abgerutscht) Schaltwerk war heil.


----------



## Scili (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte mein Bike 2 Wo, und das Schaltwerk wurde von nem Ast erwischt und war krumm. Und nun?


----------



## tobsinger (22. Juli 2014)

meins sähe so aus:

pike 
CC inline (nie gefahren aber muss ja gut sein ) alt. monarch+
slx bremse 
slx schaltung 1x10
mirfe 42er ritzel und 30er KB(das wäre mal eine gute zusammenarbeit, bischen out-of the-shoebox)
flow ex LRS.
Raw (wie ICB1, nicht ex workshop)
sattel weglassen, wird eh zu 90% ersetzt.
reverb


----------



## tobsinger (22. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir ist in 18 Jahren Dirt, Freeride, Downhill, Trial/Street und Enduro kein Schaltwerk abgerissen. 1 Schaltauge war durch (vom Northshore abgerutscht) Schaltwerk war heil.



da hattest Du glück und ich pech, oder du kannst einfach saumässig sauber fahren und ich bin ein bauer


----------



## foreigner (22. Juli 2014)

Es war mal die Rede von einem Bike, das im gemäßigten Mittelgebirge den Enduros auch mal bergab das fürchten lehren kann. Dazu ist aber eins (von der Ausstattungsseite her) notwendig: Gute Traktion. Heißt zum einen ordentliche Reifen und zum anderen bei nur 130mm ein ordentlicher, sensibler Dämpfer. Dazu ist schon was Richtung Monarch Plus Debon oder CCDB Inline notwendig. CC Dämpfer, ohne Ausgleichsbehälter im einfachen 130mm Eingelenker: Da lachen die Enduros und sind weg.

Ich denke außerdem, dass Sram X1 OEM recht günstig ist. Eigentlich wär´s unklug was anderes zu nehmen, wenn man 1-fach vorne will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> da hattest Du glück und ich pech, oder du kannst einfach saumässig sauber fahren und ich bin ein bauer


Ja, ich glaub ich fahre insgesamt schon recht sauber.


----------



## XtremeHunter (22. Juli 2014)

Preis: 2100-2600, in dem Preisbereich bekommt man mMn die meisten Interessenten.
Als Austattung wäre eine gute Basis für weitere Aufrüstungen wünschenswert.

Gabel: Pike RC, wenn finanziell machbar.
Dämpfer: Monarch RC3, Plus wenn machbar
Bremsen: Deore, SLX wenn machbar
Schaltwerk: Deore
Kasette: XT 11-36 mit Option auf OneUp 42T
Trigger: XT
Kurbel: Zee
Laufräder: Was man zu einem guten Kurs bekommt. Am liebsten was "ohne System", wenn machbar.
Stütze: Reverb Stealth, wenn machbar - auf jeden Fall sollte der Rahmen dafür vorbereitet sein
Anbauteile: Twinworks - reicht für den Anfang und kann später immer noch aufgerüstet werden!
Reifen: bitte keinen Schrott! Ardent vorne, Ikon hinten ist eine Interessante Kombi, solange es trocken ist.

Je nachdem, wie sich die X1 im OEM Preis schlägt, auch gerne die!

Das wäre sicherlich eine sinnvolle Basis als Lösung für Jedermann.
Gegen eine HighEnd Version mit DB Inline, X01, XT Bremsen und Top Laufrädern spricht ja nichts


----------



## benzinkanister (22. Juli 2014)

Sind Pinion und Effigear schon raus?


----------



## Nepumuk. (22. Juli 2014)

Ist der Monarch Plus besser als der normale Monarch und wenn ja warum?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2014)

Nepumuk. schrieb:


> Ist der Monarch Plus besser als der normale Monarch und wenn ja warum?



Kommt auf den Rahmen....und die Fahrweise an. 
Durchs größere Volumen und den Ausgleichsbehälter ist er auf jedenfall temperauturkonstanter und wird nicht so heiß bei identischer Abfahrt.

G.


----------



## Jekyll500 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre für eine Manitou Mattoc an der Front und SunRingle Charger Pro SL Laufräder. Bremsen keinesfalls schwächer als eine XT, sonst kommt es für schwere Fahrer nicht in Frage. Die E13 Laufräder sind mir etwas zu schmal und auch zu teuer. Dämpfer mit Piggyback haben einfach mehr "haben wollen" Effekt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Sun Charger haben sich wohl durch das Desaster im ICB 1.0 so ziemlich disqualifiziert...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. Juli 2014)

Gabel: Mattoc !
Dämpfer: Monarch
Bremsen: Bitte *keine* Shimano ala STX oder XT....Sram Guide wäre nett
Schaltwerk: X9
Kasette: Sram oder ab SLX/XT  mit möglichem upgrade auf 42T
Trigger:  X9
Kurbel: Sram
Laufräder: Hauptsache kein Sytemradsatz.Mindest 23 mm Maulweite wär nett.Tubeless geeignet sowieso.
Stütze: Kindshock LEV
Anbauteile: Sind net sooo wichtig
Reifen: Continental MK 2

Aber eigentlich werde ich wenn überhaupt eh nur einen Rahmen holen...wenn er *unter* 1400 € bleibt.


----------



## Jekyll500 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich kenne die Pro SL sowie die ADD Pro und beide halten auch regelmäßige Bikeparkbesuche und Dampfstrahlerreinigungen locker aus.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

Im ICB 1.0 mussten in den Chargers die Alunippel gegen Messing gewechselt werden weil die Reihenweise gerissen sind. Das hat hier halt einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## Jekyll500 (22. Juli 2014)

Okay, verstehe....dann eben gute den DT Spline 1501 in maximal breiter Ausführung.
Auf jeden Fall Alufelgen ;-)


----------



## Da Burli (22. Juli 2014)

Für mich am wichtigsten wäre:

- Shimano Bremsen (bin in den letzten 14 Jahren so ziemlich jeden Hersteller gefahren und hatte mit Shimano Bremsen mit Abstand die wenigsten Probleme!)
- 1x11...das hat nichts mit dicken Beinen oder schnell oder langsam fahren zu tun! Die Bandbreite der Gänge ist fast die Gleiche wie bei 2x10, nur die Feinabstufung nicht, aber wir sind ja auch nicht auf dem Rennrad, wo ich am liebsten genau meine 85 Tretfrequenz habe!

Beim Rest: Pike, Thomson oder Syntace, und gern auch System LRS, bin da aber auch für anderes absolut offen

Gruß


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. Juli 2014)

Wenn das Bike nächstes Jahr mein Mega ersetzen will, müsste es mitbringen:

- (getravelte) Pike
- den Aufpreis für einen Monarch+ gegenüber einem Monarchen würde ich persönlich lieber in ein Custom-Tuning à la Lord Helmchen o.ä. investieren
- 1x11 mit Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt, sinnvoller Gruppenmix wäre für mich i.O.
- Laufradsatz bis 1850 g, ab 23 mm Maulweite, tubeless-ready durch Dichtband und Milch (gibt es noch aktuelle Felgen, bei denen das nicht der Fall ist?). Da wäre mir System oder nicht dann egal.
- Entweder 150 mm-Teleskopstütze mit Leitungsverlegung durch den Rahmen oder ganz weglassen
- bei den Bremsen wären ja Hope E4 mein Wunschtraum, Shimano, Elixir Trail oder Guide sind aber wahrscheinlich realistischer

Bei Reifen, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau und sonstigen Teilen des persönlichen Geschmacks würde ich mir "ganz oder gar nicht" wünschen. Also entweder etwas hochwertiges wie Syntace, Thomson, Renthal etc., das man gern behält, wenn es zufällig passt oder alternativ gut weiterverkaufen kann oder eben so günstig, dass es ruhigen Gewissens in der Ersatzteilkiste verschwinden kann.


----------



## fabeltierkater (22. Juli 2014)

Gabel: Pike (oder Mattoc, falls deutlich günstiger)
Dämpfer: Monarch Plus DebonAir
Bremsen: Sram Guide RS
Antrieb: komplett Sram X1
Laufräder: egal
Stütze: Vario (bevorzugt Vecnum Moveloc, sonst halt Reverb)
Anbauteile: egal


----------



## Reddi (22. Juli 2014)

Da der Text vor der Umfrage auch die Frage aufwirft, ob es auf Komplettbikes oder Rahmenkits rauslaufen soll, here my two cents. 
Wie wäre es mit "sowohl als auch"?
Zu Auswahl zwei Komplettbikes, eins als "Bugdet-Version" mit solider, preisbewusster Ausstattung auf SLX-Niveau mit Manitou- oder Suntour-Federung, ansonsten die leichtesten Komponenten die man für wenig Geld als OEM bekommt. Dazu ein höherwertiges, mit X01 und RockShox oder Fox-Fahrwerk, dann auch von den Komponenten her auf niedriges Gewicht aufsgerichtet. 

Und für die, die sich damit nicht anfreunden können: zwei unterschiedliche Rahmenkits. 
Ein preisbewusstes, mit Schmiedeteilen und unschönen Schweißnähten (bildlich gesprochen)
und ein hochwertiges, mit teureren CNC-Teilen und verschliffenen Schweißnähten (wieder bildlich). 
Natürlich bekommt auch das preisbewusste Komplettbike den günstigeren Rahmen und das teurere den teureren.


----------



## Jekyll500 (22. Juli 2014)

"Manitou oder Suntour Federung"...

Eine Pike ist vielleicht gleichauf mit der Mattoc, eine Fox 34 deutlich unter der Performance der Mattoc....wieso also an der "Premiumversion" 
vermeintliche Top-Parts verwenden, die einfach einen bewusst höher gewählten Aftermarket-Preis haben, um einem premium Anspruch zu genügen? Die Pike ist gut aber mittlerweile an so ziemlich jedem Bike zu finden (is ja auch okay)...ein Fox Fahrwerk wäre für mich ein Grund das Bike gar nicht erst näher anzusehen.
Servicekosten viel zu hoch und Performance immer nur mittelmäßig, Ansprechverhalten meist ungenügend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 165741 (22. Juli 2014)

jez muss ich dochmal fragen:
hat wirklich keiner interesse an einem rolling chassis?
nur interessehalber...
teile wie folgt:
-manitou fahrwerk
-dt lrs
-sixpack anbauteile
-bremsen ala shimano slx (superfunktion bei geringen preis!)
-antrieb shimano slx 1x, 2x oder srams 1x11

ich würde bewusst an der schaltung und an den bremsen sparen und das geld in leichtere laufräder bzw besser abgestimmte dämpferelemente ..


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Juli 2014)

NevaStopBeating schrieb:


> jez muss ich dochmal fragen:
> hat wirklich keiner interesse an einem rolling chassis?
> nur interessehalber...
> teile wie folgt:
> ...



Du hast da wohl was fehlinterpretiert. Das "rolling chassis" würde nur aus Dämpfer, Gabel, LRS und Rahmen bestehen. Du sprichst von einem Komplettrad welches durchaus gewünscht wird und auf den letzten Seiten schon mehrere Vorschläge erhalten hat.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

mein Aufbau:
-RockShox RS1 120mm
- WTB Frequenzy I25 Felgen oder E13 TRSr mit WTB Reifen
- CC Inline oder Monarch DebonAir Dämpfer
- E13 TRSr Kurbel 30 Zähne, XO1 Kassette und Shifter, X1 Schaltwerk
- Guide RSC Bremse
- Moveloc 200mm Stütze
- Cockpit Answer SL
- Sattel SQlab


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Da der Text vor der Umfrage auch die Frage aufwirft, ob es auf Komplettbikes oder Rahmenkits rauslaufen soll, here my two cents.
> Wie wäre es mit "sowohl als auch"?
> Zu Auswahl zwei Komplettbikes, eins als "Bugdet-Version" mit solider, preisbewusster Ausstattung auf SLX-Niveau mit Manitou- oder Suntour-Federung, ansonsten die leichtesten Komponenten die man für wenig Geld als OEM bekommt. Dazu ein höherwertiges, mit X01 und RockShox oder Fox-Fahrwerk, dann auch von den Komponenten her auf niedriges Gewicht aufsgerichtet.
> 
> ...


Es wird definitiv beides geben, ob es verschiedene Qualitätslevel geben wird bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Don.Coyote (22. Juli 2014)

Bitte mal eine richtig günstige Einsteigerversion! Eine Konkurrenz zu Canyon und Co.
Ansonsten noch ein Rahmenset und 1x11 Antrieb.


----------



## XtremeHunter (22. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Bremsen keinesfalls schwächer als eine XT, sonst kommt es für schwere Fahrer nicht in Frage.


 Kannst du das genauer erklären? Technisch sind SLX und XT meines Wissens nach gleich. Oder bezieht sich das nur auf die IceTech Beläge? Die gibts ja auch in der SLX...


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2014)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Und für die, die sich damit nicht anfreunden können: zwei unterschiedliche Rahmenkits.
> Ein preisbewusstes, mit Schmiedeteilen und unschönen Schweißnähten (bildlich gesprochen)
> und ein hochwertiges, mit teureren CNC-Teilen und verschliffenen Schweißnähten (wieder bildlich).
> Natürlich bekommt auch das preisbewusste Komplettbike den günstigeren Rahmen und das teurere den teureren.



Ob das "unschöne" Rahmenkit einen Abnehmer finden würde, wenn es so ausgestaltet wäre wie du beschreibst?
Falls es Unterschiede bei den Schweißnähten gäbe, wäre ich mir als Käufer z.B. nicht so sicher, wie unsauber da gearbeitet wurde, wenn's schon unsauber aussieht. Und bei den CNC- bzw. Schmiedeteilen dürfte es aufgrund der Stückzahlen wahrscheinlich günstiger sein alles mit einer Variante zu machen als zwei verschiedene. 
Man könnte statt dessen eher für Aufpreis eine Wunschlackierung/-pulverung/-anodisierung anbieten, oder hübsche Decals unter Klarlack.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> mein Aufbau:
> -RockShox RS1 120mm
> - WTB Frequenzy I25 Felgen oder E13 TRSr mit WTB Reifen
> - CC Inline oder Monarch DebonAir Dämpfer
> ...


Ab wann darfst du mal was zur Guide sagen? Den ersten Bildern nach dürfte das Ding die größten Kritikpunkte die man so an Avid-Bremsen äußern kann beheben. Im Grunde bestehen kommen die alle vom viel zu kleinen AGB...
Auf der Avid Seite steht ja nach wie vor nix zur Guide, obwohl die schon an diversen Ecken zu sehen war.

Achja @redlion007 
ein "einfach" und ein "hochwertig verarbeitetes" Modell anzubieten macht mal überhaupt keinen Sinn, weil der Preis über die Stückzahl komt. Gerade bei den, von dir für das günstige vorgesehene, Schmiedeteilen. Das Gesenk muss sich überhaupt erstmal wieder amortisieren. Und wenn du dann nur die Hälfte oder 2/3 der eigentlich möglichen Stückzahl damit produzierst mur um für den Blinblingfaktor Frästeile zu montieren gewint daran keiner was. Die Frästeile haben gegenüber geschmiedeten im Zweifel nichtmal einen technischen Nachteil!


----------



## hnx (22. Juli 2014)

Die RS1 gibts doch nicht mit 130/140mm oder OEM? Die 120mm Version halte ich nur bei einem 29" Rad für interessant, 29" Gabel in 27,5" als Serie, weiß nicht.

@Jekyll500
Ist die Mattoc wirklich so ein Biest, daß sie die 2014er Talas/Float 34er Factory FIT übertrifft? Bin noch nie eine mattoc gefahren, aber die Meinungen im Internet sind ja eher geteilt und die 34er Talas ist sowas von Sahne. Du solltest auch bedenken, daß Fox nur für uns normale Kunden so extrem teuer ist, als OEM sicher auf einer Stufe mit RS, also wahrscheinlich günstiger als die Mattoc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (22. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Tja FOX hat keinen leichten Stand im Forum, wobei die 36 seit Jahren eine Bank ist. ... Aber sie ist teuer, das wäre wohl das einzige Manko....


Neben der kundenfeindlichen Service- und Garantiepolitik. 
Da ist RockShox in den letzten Jahren für mich DAS Vorbild gewesen, alle Dichtungen, Ersatzteile, Teilelisten, Explosions, How-To-Videos unkompliziert für den Endkunden verfügbar. Daher hab ich auch nur noch deren Produkte am Rad (auch wenns woanders evtl. noch bessere Performance gäbe).

Daher 
Gabel: Pike
Dämpfer: RS Monarch (gerne ohne Plus/ Piggy)
Schaltung X1 oder wenn bis dahin von Shimano eine 1x11 - Version mit sinnvoller Bandbreite kommt gerne auch das
Bremsen: irgendwas das Bremst
Laufräder: gerne Komplettlaufradsatz vom Fremdhersteller in guter Qualität auf Basis von Standartkomponenten (s.u.)


----------



## veraono (22. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Naja, dieses Jahr hatten wir viel Arbeit mit System LRS, allerdings blieben wir nicht auf den Kosten sitzen. Wenn wir als Hersteller einen LRS puzzeln, bleibt auch die Rekla an uns hängen....
> Meiner Meinung ist ein Piggy auf keinen Fall Pflicht, aber auch nicht hinderlich. Außer das er schwer ist... und teuer...


Ich bin sicher keiner hat etwas gegen einen fertig zugekauften Laufradsatz vom "Zulieferer", solange er im Wesentlichen auf Standartkomponenten basiert und die Qualität stimmt.
Was unter dem Wort "Systemlaufradsatz" von vielen hier  befürchtet wird sind Dinge wie 24 Spezialanfertigungen die die Felge an die Nabe binden, grottige Verarbeitungsqualität für Phantasie-Aftermarket-Preise, Nachjustierungen die nur durch Einschicken an den Hersteller ohne Garantieverlust erfolgen dürfen UND schlechte Garantieabwicklung / Kommunikation.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sun Charger haben sich wohl durch das Desaster im ICB 1.0 so ziemlich disqualifiziert...


Genau, das war DAS perfekte -so bitte nicht- Beispiel mit Ansage.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ab wann darfst du mal was zur Guide sagen? Den ersten Bildern nach dürfte das Ding die größten Kritikpunkte die man so an Avid-Bremsen äußern kann beheben. Im Grunde bestehen kommen die alle vom viel zu kleinen AGB...
> Auf der Avid Seite steht ja nach wie vor nix zur Guide, obwohl die schon an diversen Ecken zu sehen war.
> 
> Achja @redlion007
> ein "einfach" und ein "hochwertig verarbeitetes" Modell anzubieten macht mal überhaupt keinen Sinn, weil der Preis über die Stückzahl komt. Gerade bei den, von dir für das günstige vorgesehene, Schmiedeteilen. Das Gesenk muss sich überhaupt erstmal wieder amortisieren. Und wenn du dann nur die Hälfte oder 2/3 der eigentlich möglichen Stückzahl damit produzierst mur um für den Blinblingfaktor Frästeile zu montieren gewint daran keiner was. Die Frästeile haben gegenüber geschmiedeten im Zweifel nichtmal einen technischen Nachteil!


Die Guide ist präsentiert und wir haben sie auf unseren Testbikes... Ich finde sie toll, liegt gut am Finger und hat Power. Habe meine jetzt zum ersten Mal verschlissen und sie war von Anfang bis Ende konstant und problemlos. Der wichtigste Punkt ist sicherlich der "echte" Ausgleichsbehälter, keine Ahnung warum Sram so lange am taperbore festgehalten hat... Man verzeihe es mir, aber für mich fühlt sie sich nach einer kräftigeren XT an... Ich würde echt geren mal die neuen Maguras fahren, vll gibt es dort auch neue Erkenntnisse..


----------



## hnx (22. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Neben der kundenfeindlichen Service- und Garantiepolitik, da ist RockShox in den letzten Jahren für mich DAS Vorbild gewesen, alle Dichtungen, Ersatzteile, Teilelisten, Explosions, How-To-Videos unkompliziert für den Endkunden verfügbar. Daher hab ich auch nur noch deren Produkte am Rad (auch wenns woanders evtl. noch bessere Performance gäbe).


SI hat mit dem Service nichts mehr zu tun und SRAM/RS wird sich jetzt neu beweisen müssen, erste Anzeichen sprechen für eine verschlechterung des Kundenservices. Dichtungen, Ersatzteile gibts ebenso von Fox.


----------



## veraono (22. Juli 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> SI hat mit dem Service nichts mehr zu tun und SRAM/RS wird sich jetzt neu beweisen müssen, erste Anzeichen sprechen für eine verschlechterung des Kundenservices. Dichtungen, Ersatzteile gibts ebenso von Fox.


Da muss sich aber gewaltig was verändert haben, vor geraumer Zeit hab ich Ersatzdichtungen für einen DHX-Air und RP23 gesucht, auf offiziellem Wege -no way- allein schon die Größenbezeichnungen ließen sich nur durch Machenschaft am Rande der Industriespionage ergattern (geschweige denn ein How-To o.ä.)


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Neben der kundenfeindlichen Service- und Garantiepolitik.
> Da ist RockShox in den letzten Jahren für mich DAS Vorbild gewesen, alle Dichtungen, Ersatzteile, Teilelisten, Explosions, How-To-Videos unkompliziert für den Endkunden verfügbar. Daher hab ich auch nur noch deren Produkte am Rad (auch wenns woanders evtl. noch bessere Performance gäbe).
> 
> Daher
> ...


Ich weiß , dünnes Eis und so, aber: Wir haben durchweg gute Erfahrung mit dem Fox Service gemacht. Wenn man bedenkt auf wieviel zig hunderttausenden OE Specs die Gabeln drauf waren, ist es ein Wunder, dass sie überhaupt mit einer Anlaufstelle auskamen. Es gab Zeiten, da hatte Fox vermutlich 80% des Marktes im OE Bereich und das da in der Hochsaison Engpässe entstehen, finde ich mehr als normal. Leider hängen einem solche Erfahrungen immer nach, egal wie sehr man sich anstrengt (oder im Fall von Fox umstrukturiert). Aber sowohl in unserem Kunden- als auch meinem Freundeskreis sind Fox Fahrer in der Regel sehr sehr zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (22. Juli 2014)

Dass RS nicht lange zuschaut wie SI nagelneue Reverbs auch nach Ablauf der Garantie verschenkt war doch abzusehen, oder?

Jedenfalls braucht der DSD im Schnitt 2 Wochen. Toxo mittlerweile wieder auch, wobei die immernoch an ihrem Geschäftsmodell: Gabel durch weil ab Werk schlecht geschmiert -> Bezahl mal festhalten.


----------



## Jekyll500 (22. Juli 2014)

Eine gut eingestellte Mattoc konnte ich schon probieren und dabei hatten alle Einstellungen sofort spürbare Auswirkungen und ein Ansprechverhalten welches ich von keiner Fox Factory Gabel kenne.
Wichtig ist mir auch eine Gabel die nicht durchschlägt und das verhindert die Mattoc perfekt durch den HBO.

Was am Rahmen noch wichtig ist: gute Lager!!! 

Musste an meinem Bike nach einem Jahr alle Hauptlager wechseln.
Innenlager BSA und kein BB30 oder PF30 Schrott.

Fox Service kostet in der Regel das Doppelte wie bei Manitou oder RS, auch das ist ein Grund warum ich Fox eher meiden möchte.

Jeder Gabelhersteller verwendet ab Werk leider billiges Öl...deshalb käme die Suppe bei mir sowieso gleich raus und würde durch Motorex Racing Fork Oil ersetzt werden.


----------



## F179 (22. Juli 2014)

Wenig Geld, daher: Deore, Deore, Deore für die Günstigversion. 203/180er Scheiben. Gute, stabile, günstige Systemlaufräder, Gewicht ist in der unteren Preisklasse egal. Verstellbare Sattelstütze braucht da auch kein Mensch, der gute alte Schnellspanner hilft. Wichtig bleiben hochwertige Gabel & Dämpfer. Ich schlage eher vor das Gewicht außer Acht zu lassen als die Qualität (sofern das möglich ist).

Ziel ist in der Preisklasse ein durchdachtes Fully mit schmalem Federweg für Einsteiger. Verschleißteile werden sowieso getauscht und für alle, die mehr als 2000€ ausgeben wollen gibt es dann noch eine Version.


----------



## Thiel (23. Juli 2014)

Was ist mit dem bald kommenden manitou Dampfer? Kann man mal fragen, wann der erscheint?


----------



## IceQ- (23. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> "Manitou oder Suntour Federung"...
> 
> Eine Pike ist vielleicht gleichauf mit der Mattoc, eine Fox 34 deutlich unter der Performance der Mattoc....wieso also an der "Premiumversion"
> vermeintliche Top-Parts verwenden, die einfach einen bewusst höher gewählten Aftermarket-Preis haben, um einem premium Anspruch zu genügen? Die Pike ist gut aber mittlerweile an so ziemlich jedem Bike zu finden (is ja auch okay)...ein Fox Fahrwerk wäre für mich ein Grund das Bike gar nicht erst näher anzusehen.
> Servicekosten viel zu hoch und Performance immer nur mittelmäßig, Ansprechverhalten meist ungenügend.



Was für ein Fahrlevel hast du und wieviele Fox bist du denn so gefahren? Klingt nach nem richtigen Profi.

Die neue Fox 34 ist mehr als eine sehr gute Gabel. Die Pike ist auch nicht der heilige Gral (Lackierungen, Beschichtungen...).
Ein Mattoc wäre mal was anderes, wenn sie auch ein wenig wegsackt, dafür hat sie einen guten Durchschlagsschutz.
Ich bin hier mal dafür, dass wir das ganze objektiv und nicht immer subjektiv betrachten. 

Aber ich glaube das Ausstattungsfeld überlasse ich den "Profis". Ich persönlich würde zwei Kategorien wählen.

Einmal bis 2k (für die mit weniger Geld) und einmal bis 4k 
Dann ist für jeden was dabei.


Wichtig sind für mich: HOCHWERTIGE Lager, was ich gar nicht haben kann ist Spiel und verschlissene Lager nach 2 Jahren. Den LRS eher leicht wählen, wegen des Antritts, dafür woanders (bspw. Cockpit) sparen.


----------



## User85319 (23. Juli 2014)

Möchte mal diesen LRS in den raum stellen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spank-oozy-trail-295-26-wheelset-review-2014.html
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spank-oozy-trail-295-26-wheelset-review-2014.html

System, leicht, günstig und zuverlässig, gibts auch als 27,5". Hört sich eigentlich nach nem guten Deal an


----------



## Murx (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Aufwachen, mein Popcorn wird kalt!


Das muss billig werden, ist dann mein Drittbike, fuer viele vermutlich das Viertbike..
Das einzige was passen muss ist die Gabel, 34 mm. Der Rest muss vernuenftig dimensioniert sein, Gewicht ist (mir) relativ egal, 2x9/10 mit kefu reicht, statt x0 reicht x5, vernuenftiger Daempfer, Piggy braucht keiner an so einem Bike, 750mm billig Cockpit bitte, Sattel ist eh popoabhaengig, Bremsen - untere Schublade ist auch i.O, etc. reverb waere fein - aber optional bitte.


----------



## tobsinger (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Guide ist präsentiert und wir haben sie auf unseren Testbikes... Ich finde sie toll, liegt gut am Finger und hat Power. ..



aha! die kann also nix besser als eine slx. funktioniert halt.
doch, sie greift mir wieder unerhört tief in die tasche, aber dafür habe ich dann aber den super hype am rad.


----------



## tobsinger (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... Aber sowohl in unserem Kunden- als auch meinem Freundeskreis sind Fox Fahrer in der Regel sehr sehr zufrieden...



kann es sein dass dein Freundeskreis, die Gabeln gesponsert bekommt oder durch Vitamin B günstig dran kommt ?!
wenn ich eine Gabel nicht selber warten darf, ohne dass die Garantie verfällt ist das für mich nicht kundenfreundlich.
Ich nehm meine Gabel am ende anfang der saison immer auseinander und verpasse ihr ein service. gehört halt für manche leute dazu wie kette wechseln. klar der grossteil kann noch nicht mal die schaltung einstellen und für die ist eine blingbling kashima fox gerade recht. 

vielleicht sollte man nicht eine günstige Version machen, sonder so eine Art Raw Workshop Version, für die Selber-Schrauber.
sollte es ja hier einige geben.


----------



## Jekyll500 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich bin kein Profi und mein Fahrlevel ist im technisch anspruchsvollem Gelände gut und im Bikepark besser als der Schnitt.

Meine größte Enttäuschung war eine 34-er Fox Talas Factory...hier war weder der Federweg gut zu nutzen, noch war das Ansprechverhalten in Ordnung. Setze ich mich bei meinem Bike einfach nur auf den Sattel in abgesenkter Position, so geht auch die relativ hart abgestimmte Lefty gut in den Sag, bei Fox bewegt sich hier gar nichts. Das angesprochene durch den Federweg rauschen hatte ich besonders bei meiner FOX Float 36...wichtig ist hier eine Gabel die auch im steilen Gelände nicht weiter als nötig wegtaucht, dass ist allerdings auch viel Federwegssache.

32-er Fox Evolution Modelle kenne ich auch...dazu sag ich aber besser nichts.

Bei den Dämpfern fällt mir nichts negatives zu den Fix Dämpfern ein, bis vielleicht die schon oft erwähnten Servicekosten...aber funktionieren tun die in der Regel gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mit meiner FOX36 Float super zufrieden, und im Vergleich zu meiner Lyrik ist die Verarbeitung um Welten besser, von sowas wie Suntour ganz zu schweigen.
Das Problem bei allen ätleren Luftgabeln von FOX war, dass sie den Federweg nicht genutzt hatten - das ist aber seit ner Weile schon behoben. Durchsacken tun die nicht, wenn man den richtigen Luftdruck fährt.
Gilt genauso für Manitou Luftgabeln, die ich kenne. Nur Rockshox ist da irgendwie komisch gewesen, aber da habe ich nichts aktuelles.
An einem Trailbike stimmt man eine Gabel auch nicht so ab, dass sie jeden Kieselstein schluckt, da will ich auch mal in den Wiegetritt gehen ohne dass es gleich schaukelt wie doof. Gilt ebenso für den Dämpfer, da will ich auch nichts fluffiges zum durch die Gegend schaukeln.
Straff!!!


----------



## Jekyll500 (23. Juli 2014)

Wenn du dann straff nicht mit unsensibel verwechselst....

Meine derzeitige Lefty Supermax reagiert schon bei kleinen Hindernissen sehr gut und bleibt auch auf anspruchsvollen Downhill Stecken gut kontrolliert und vor allem sahnig, auch wenn hart angebremst wird. Eine Pike RC hab ich bei einem Testtag auch mehrmals unabsichtlich zum Durchschlagen gebracht, fand ich eh auch nicht okay.
Das mit dem ausnutzen des FW ist gerade mal zwei/drei Jahre her, also ist das kein so alter Hut.
Eine Gabel sollte auch bei straffem Setup etwas Sag haben, um einfach mehr Traktion zu bieten. Ich war mit Fox Gabeln auf jeden Fall in den letzten Jahren nicht zufrieden und habe auch im Freundeskreis keinen der hellauf begeistert ist von seiner Fox. Weder Evolution, Performance noch Factory...


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juli 2014)

Pike, monarch(Plus. Debon) und ne moveloc.
mehr brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Scili (23. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> ...wichtig ist hier eine Gabel die auch im steilen Gelände nicht weiter als nötig wegtaucht, dass ist allerdings auch viel Federwegssache.
> .


Das klingt für mich nach ner zu schwach eingestellten Low- Speed Druckstufe.
Ich hab auch ne FOX 36 (Talas)... Ansprechverhalten mehr als mies. Der reinste Witz.
Verarbeitung und Einstelloptionen super. Ist n 2011er Modell und somit kann ich nix zu aktuellen Modellen sagen, ob diese besser ansprechen. Habe mal von guten Fahrern gehört, dass ne FOX dann gut wird, wenn mans richtig krachen lässt. Unso schneller man über z.B. Steinfelder brettert, umso mehr kommen (angeblich)die Vorteile zum Vorschein. (Dies galt aber für die Doppelbrücke... ob Singlecrown da identisch ist, weiss ich nicht)
FOX ist von meinen gesammelten Erfahrungen eher was für richtig gute Fahrer, die wirklich fix unterwegs sind.

Die Mankos mit dem Service lassen FOX bei mir direkt unten durch fallen.
Für mich: Nie wieder.


----------



## Jekyll500 (23. Juli 2014)

Ja gute Fahrer bilden sich oft ein ein übermäßig hartes Fahrwerk sei von Vorteil...vielleicht bei einem Run...aber nicht wenn man mal ein paar Tage im Park verbringen möchte .

Zurück zum Thema! 

Wichtig wären echt gute Lager bei einem großen Hauptlager, vielleicht auch noch von außen abschmierbar?


----------



## Scili (23. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> ...aber nicht wenn man mal ein paar Tage im Park verbringen möchte .
> 
> Zurück zum Thema!
> 
> Wichtig wären echt gute Lager bei einem großen Hauptlager, vielleicht auch noch von außen abschmierbar?


Ähh.... ja. Trailbike, nicht Bikepark- Gummikuh.
Lager -> Siehe Forum- ICB-Sektion -> IGUS


----------



## Thiel (23. Juli 2014)

Wenn man die bisherigen Alutech Bikes NUR auf die Ausstattung beschränkt (Rahmen nicht mit einbezogen) fällt auf, das man günstigere Komponenten bekommt (die auch funktionieren und manchmal nicht schlechter) als wie bei den klassischen Versendern. 
Einige stellen sich hier für 2000 - 2500 € ihr Traumbike zusammen.. sowas wird nicht funktionieren. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, das es den Rahmen für ~1000 geben wird. 
Teibun Rahmen kostet 1849,-, Fanes 1649,- und Sennes 1999,-

Ich möchte damit übrigens nicht sagen, das Alutech zu teuer ist  sondern nur meine Gedanken in den Raum werfen weil ich bei einigen Beiträgen den Eindruck habe, das Alutech mit einem Versender verwechselt wird.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Juli 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> kann es sein dass dein Freundeskreis, die Gabeln gesponsert bekommt oder durch Vitamin B günstig dran kommt ?!
> wenn ich eine Gabel nicht selber warten darf, ohne dass die Garantie verfällt ist das für mich nicht kundenfreundlich.
> Ich nehm meine Gabel am ende anfang der saison immer auseinander und verpasse ihr ein service. gehört halt für manche leute dazu wie kette wechseln. klar der grossteil kann noch nicht mal die schaltung einstellen und für die ist eine blingbling kashima fox gerade recht.
> 
> ...


Ich finde, sie kann einiges besser als die SLX, aber das ist halt auch immer subjektiv. Ein deutliches plus ist für mich die Power, die gleichmäßige Einstellbarkeit (Shimano hat bei all meinen Bikes hinten ein anderes Bremsgefühl als vorn, Sram nicht) und die Kompatibilität mit Reverb und 1xXXXX Geschichten.
Keiner meiner Freunde ist gesponsort und selbst die Teile, die sie über mich bekommen (wo ich echt geizig mit bin) wählen sie ja selbst aus... Eine Frage die ich mir stelle: Wenn man doch sowieso selber an den Teilen rumschraubt, warum stört einen der Garantieverlust? Wenn ich mein Auto innerhalb der Garantie auf Böcke stelle und nach Gusto umbaue entfällt auch die Garantie. Wenn ich aber nur Öl wechsel (und das richtíge verwende) bleibt alles beim Alten (weil es keiner merkt)...
Als Hersteller hat man halt auch immer eine Haftung bzw Verantwortung und wenn ich mir anschaue, was so manch Schrauberkönig für Tuning hält, sollte man für Werkzeug eine Zugangsbeschränkung veranlassen..


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Juli 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wenn man die bisherigen Alutech Bikes NUR auf die Ausstattung beschränkt (Rahmen nicht mit einbezogen) fällt auf, das man günstigere Komponenten bekommt (die auch funktionieren und manchmal nicht schlechter) als wie bei den klassischen Versendern.
> Einige stellen sich hier für 2000 - 2500 € ihr Traumbike zusammen.. sowas wird nicht funktionieren.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, das es den Rahmen für ~1000 geben wird.
> Teibun Rahmen kostet 1849,-, Fanes 1649,- und Sennes 1999,-
> ...


Es halt so, dass in unseren Rahmen überdurchschnittlich viel Geld steckt. Angefangen mit den Titantschrauben bis hin zum Finish (Elox+Lack) ist halt alles recht teuer. dem entsprechend kann man ein Alutech nicht übermäßig günsitg anbieten. Je höher aber der VK ist, desto attraktiver finde ich die Bikes im Vergleich zum Wettbewerb, eine Teibun V3 ist für 4500€ sehr sehr gut ausgestattet. Und bei keinem Bike gibt es Schummelteile, so haben selbst die billigsten Versionen den a*****teuren CC40 Steuersatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll500 (23. Juli 2014)

Und deshalb ist es nur erlaubt die miese Fox Suppe zu verwenden? 

Glaube auch nicht, dass ein Framekit deutlich unter 1700€ höchsten Ansprüchen genügen wird. 

Das Tofane hätte mir richtig gut gefallen , wenn da nicht dieser enorm flache LW wäre :-(

Alutech finde ich sogar sehr fair in Sachen Preisgestaltung, bei Nicolai kostet ähnliches ohne Hydroforming locker 500€ mehr.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Und deshalb ist es nur erlaubt die miese Fox Suppe zu verwenden?
> 
> Glaube auch nicht, dass ein Framekit deutlich unter 1700€ höchsten Ansprüchen genügen wird.
> 
> ...



Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal, ob da Fox oder sonstwas reinkommt, es geht mir nur um dieses permanente Gebashe was ich für wenig zielführend halte. Und wo in unserem Bikes (speziell in den Günstigen) siehst du Fox Suppe???
Bist Du die Tofane schon mal gefahren? wenn ja, wärst Du der Erste, dem der Winkel überhaupt aufgefallen wäre... wir haben das Bike im" Gelände" entwickelt und da hat sich der, anfangs steilere, LW als sehr störend für die Balance gezeigt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Juli 2014)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht, dass ein Framekit deutlich unter 1700€ höchsten Ansprüchen genügen wird.
> 
> Alutech finde ich sogar sehr fair in Sachen Preisgestaltung, bei Nicolai kostet ähnliches ohne Hydroforming locker 500€ mehr.



Komische Vorstellungen haben manche Leute. Genau durch eine solche Aussage wird dem Radhersteller doch bestätigt das er auch 1700€ nehmen kann obwohl er es evtl auch für weniger und trotzdem mit Gewinn verkaufen könnte.

Und was bitteschön ist denn eine faire Preisgestaltung? Wenn die Firma davon leben kann? Wenn der Kunde kaum etwas bezahlt? Sehr wahrscheinlich hat Nicolai (aber auch andere Hersteller) einfach andere Kosten weshalb sie eben mehr oder weniger verlangen können/müssen.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2014)

Einstieg:
Gutes Fahrwerk: Ne Revelation ung ein Monarch
Antrieb & Bremsen: komplett Deore 2x10,  Shadow+, Ei_Speck (sieht super aus und reicht Dicke)
LRS: nen günstiger von Mavic oder DT, dass man das Zeug im Notfall auch verkauft bekommt.
Reifen: Mountainking mit BBC oder was von Schwalbe.
restliche Komponenten: eigentlich Wumpe: find die günstigen Ritchey Sachen (Comp/Pro/Trail) sehr gut.
Sattelstütze: Reverb. (Gibt nen guten Preis mit Rev und Monarch )

Das ganze dann für 1.800 und es verkauft sich. Man kann ja dann noch eins mit SLX,XT, X01 anbieten. Für die eitlen Leute, die meine, dass sie den Unterschied zu einer Deore spüren.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-130-29-8-0_id_24902_.htm

Das kostet in XT Austattung 2000 € dann lass von mir aus das Alutech 2000 in Deore kosten und alles ist in Butter. Für das Geld bekomme ich auch ein Scalpel mit Lefty und komplett Deore. Anders als bei Alutech kann man beim Händler nämlich Rabatte bekommen.

Ich würd kein Framekit für 1700 kaufen. Dann kauf ich mir lieber das Einstiegsbike und verkaufe den Krempel!

Ich habe so für mein Cannondale Framekit mit Sektor 800-900 € bezahlt. Und ja ich habe alles in ein paar Tagen verkauft bekommen.


----------



## Kharne (23. Juli 2014)

Also ne Rev fällt bei mir nicht unter "gutes Fahrwerk", ich glaube auch nicht, dass da 1800€ als Preis gehen, Alutech ist nicht Carver, die für ihre 100 Rahmen vom Hersteller an den Sub-sub-sub-subcontractor weitergeschoben wird und dann eben schief und schraggelige Rahmen kriegen.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Also ne Rev fällt bei mir nicht unter "gutes Fahrwerk", ich glaube auch nicht, dass da 1800€ als Preis gehen, Alutech ist nicht Carver, die für ihre 100 Rahmen vom Hersteller an den Sub-sub-sub-subcontractor weitergeschoben wird und dann eben schief und schraggelige Rahmen kriegen.


Was wär denn eine gute Gabel. An einem Trailbike ist eine Revelation einfach super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (23. Juli 2014)

Also ich glaube die Nachfrage nach einem günstigen Rahmenkit wird da sein. Allerdings denke ich zwei Qualitätsklassen an Rahmensets wird sich nicht verkaufen lassen. 
Dann eher eine Raw und eine eloxierte Variante. Zumindest Raw sollte ja keine weiteren Kosten entstehen lassen. Und bitte bitte vernünftige Lager. Dann lieber den Rahmen etwas teurer und gute und vorallem ausreichend große Lager!


----------



## Jekyll500 (23. Juli 2014)

Von der Geometrie her bin ich einfach vom Specialized Enduro 29-er absolut überzeugt und finde es bei allen Geschwindigkeiten sehr fahrstabil. Wahrscheinlich muss ich das Tofane echt mal ausprobieren um mich davon überzeugen lassen, dass auch dieser Lenkwinkel zu einem wendigem Bike führen kann.

Als Fox Suppe bezeichne ich das Öl von dem ich viel gebrauch machen konnte und nie überzeugt war.

Ist denn das Tofane schonmal im Vergleich zum Enduro 29 gefahren worden um hier spürbare Unterschiede ausmachen zu können?

Da das Tofane ziemlich weitgehend meinen Vorstellungen entspricht wäre das ja mal wirklich interessant.
Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal eine Pike mit mehr Offset an diesem Bike testen.


----------



## mathijsen (23. Juli 2014)

Ne günstige realistische Wunsch-Linie für 1800-2000€:

Gabel: Revelation, falls noch zu teuer tut's die Sektor auch
Dämpfer: Monarch RT3, jedenfalls einer mit nem schnell eingestellten Trail-Modus
Schaltung: Deore 2fach, SLX-Hebel, kein XT-Blender ohne Shadow+!
Bremsen: Deore 200/160
Laufräder: SLX-Naben mit Alexrims MD23. Breit genug, tubeless-ready, Konuslager-sorgenfrei
Sattelstütze: Da es bei dem Preis wahrscheinlich noch keine Reverb oder LEV gibt, billige Standardstütze. Da kann dann jeder nach seinem Gusto nachrüsten; von Forca bis Highend.
Reifen: Trail King vo. / X-King hi. jeweils 2.4er Protection (klingt provokant, aber kompromisslos Grip vo. / Vortrieb hi. machen bei den Amis, wo der Begriff Trailbike angeblich herkommt, einige...)


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Juli 2014)

Thema Gewicht: Funktion ist bei den meisten Komponenten ab einem gewissen Preisbereich kein Thema (alle zur Wahl gestellten Preisbereiche decken das ab), nahezu alle bekannte Komponenten funktionieren ähnlich gut. Ich rede von etablierter Massenware und nicht irgendwelchen Technikdiven ;-) Von daher würde ich mein Augenmerk schon auf das Gewicht richten, denn da gibt es Riesenunterschiede. Und nichts beeinflußt die Dynamik negativer, als Übergewicht an den falschen Stellen (z.B. Laufräder)
Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, eine alte 36 oder Lyrik in so einem Bike anzudenken, jetzt, mit der neuen 36 und Pike sieht es anders aus. Warum sollte ich nicht die Bremssteifigkeit und Stabilität nehmen, die ich bei aggressiver Fahrweise brauche, wenn sie mir kaum Mehrgewicht bescheren? ähnlich sieht es bei den Laufrädern aus, eine breite Felge und entsprechenden Naben und Speichen machen Sinn, aber muss es echt ein 1000g Hyperprotection Reifen sein? Ich denke, am Ende sollte ein Bike mit 12,xx kg in der Normalversion und unter 12 in der Topversion machbar sein, dass ganze bei voller Trail Tauglichkeit. Dann haben wir unsere Mission erfüllt und jeder hat, je nach eigenem Bedarf, noch Luft nach oben und unten.


----------



## foreigner (23. Juli 2014)

Ich persönlich hantiere wesentlich Lieber mit Mineralöl als mit DOT. Alleine deswegen bin ich schon gegen Avid.
Shimano ist gut und richtig gut mit den Sinterbelägen. Die sind bei den Shimano das A uns O. Erstens sind die stärker, aber auch wesentlich gleichbleibender und konstant in ihrer Performance. Den größten graus finde ich allerdings, dass die Resin Beläge Dreck und Öl quasi magisch anziehen. Damit mal eine odrentliche Regenfahrt zu machen ist ein 50/50 Spiel, ob man die danach nicht wegschmeißen kann. Hab 4 noch gute Beläge weggeschmissen, nur weil ich damit jweils einmal in den regen kam. Lassen sich weder frei bremsen noch reinigen. Mit Sintermetall 0 Probleme. Die Shimano Resin Beläge sind mit abstand die schlechtesten Beläge die ich je am Fahrrad hatte.
Alternativ möchte ich nochmal Magura MT5 / MT7 ins Spiel bringen. Ordentliche, strake 4 Kolbenbremse mit Gewicht von anderen 2 kolbenbremsen und ebenfalls Mineralöl. Hatte die nur mal kurz in den Fingern, aber hat sich sehr gut gemacht, fand ich. Wäre eigentlich meine erste Wahl.

Zu Fox: Es ist Quatsch hier wieder mit alten Fox 34 zu argumentieren. Die waren ein Schuss in den Ofen und das weiß Fox auch. Die 36 macht alles besser und würde ich jeder anderen Gabel vorziehen. Funktion mindestens auf Pike Niveau (sagen auch alle bisherigen Tests), besser einstellbar (Highspeed-Druckstufe), leicht und 20mm Steckachse.
Jetzt mit Service-Unfreundlichkeit zu kommen ist doch Käse. Ich kann überhaupt nicht klagen. Dazu sind sämtliche Ersatzteile einzeln erhältlich und man kann leicht alles selber warten. Und die Garantie-geschichte: Ist doch drauf gepfiffen. Was soll denn bitte ernsthaft kaputt gehen, außer du fährst gegen ne Wand und dann nützt die Garantie auch nichts.
Ich habe mein Fox Gabeln inklusive der 40 immer von Anfang an selber gemacht. Geht einwandfrei und macht keine Probleme.
Also, das sehe ich wirklich nicht als Grund. Bei Firmen wie Bos (die ich eigentlich sehr schätze) sehe ich die Kritik absolut ein: Service naja, Ersatzteile und selbst servicen ist quasi nicht möglich, bei Fox ist das eigentlich sehr gut gelöst.
Wenn ich Federgabelfirma wäre, würde ich auch eine Ersatzteil und Servicepolitik fahren wie es Fox tut und nicht jeden Vollpfosten an meinen Sicherheitsrelevanten Produkten herumschrauben lassen und dann auch noch die Garantie unangetastet lassen. Das halte ich eher für grob Fahrlässig. Fox macht das schon sehr richtig.


----------



## tobsinger (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich finde, sie kann einiges besser als die SLX, aber das ist halt auch immer subjektiv. Ein deutliches plus ist für mich die Power, die gleichmäßige Einstellbarkeit (Shimano hat bei all meinen Bikes hinten ein anderes Bremsgefühl als vorn, Sram nicht) und die Kompatibilität mit Reverb und 1xXXXX Geschichten.
> Keiner meiner Freunde ist gesponsort und selbst die Teile, die sie über mich bekommen (wo ich echt geizig mit bin) wählen sie ja selbst aus... Eine Frage die ich mir stelle: Wenn man doch sowieso selber an den Teilen rumschraubt, warum stört einen der Garantieverlust? Wenn ich mein Auto innerhalb der Garantie auf Böcke stelle und nach Gusto umbaue entfällt auch die Garantie. Wenn ich aber nur Öl wechsel (und das richtíge verwende) bleibt alles beim Alten (weil es keiner merkt)...
> Als Hersteller hat man halt auch immer eine Haftung bzw Verantwortung und wenn ich mir anschaue, was so manch Schrauberkönig für Tuning hält, sollte man für Werkzeug eine Zugangsbeschränkung veranlassen..



wenn sie wirklich einiges besser kann, als die slx, dann bin ich mal gespannt, freu mich auf eine Testfahrt. Kompatibilität mit anderen Sram komponenten ist schön fürs Auge am Lenker, mehr auch nicht. aber ihr wollt ja schöne räder verkaufen. das verstehe ich schon. ich hab jetzt links 2 schellen (bremse und reverb) und rechts 2 (trigger und bremse), wenn das je 1 wäre würde es natürlich viel besser aussehen. dafür fahre ich die reverb für rechts, links unten, was ich super finde, zumal der schlauch geschützt ist.

Beim LRS gebe ich Dir recht: lieber breit als endlos gewicht sparen und dafür einen leichteren Reifen. 1000gr Reifen für das Rad finde ich eh total übertrieben. Die schweren jungs können sich ja was stabileres danbauen.

unterschiedliche Felgen bei den unterschiedlichen Grössen macht sicher Sinn, aber wohl kaum durchzuführen für einen Hersteller. Die S und XS Rahmen könnte ich mir mit Pacenti TL 28 vorstellen. Mehr brauchts nicht für die 60-70kg Personen.


----------



## foreigner (23. Juli 2014)

Achja, kein Answer-Teile Schrott (Manitou Gabel mal ausgenommen). Solche Lenker und Vorbauten würde ich keinen Meter fahren. Da hab ich zu schlechte Erfahrungen. Persönlich und auch sehr viel selbst gesehen. In der Häufung hat das auch nichts mit Zufall zu tun. Answer Lenker, vielleicht noch Carbon, definitiv nein !


----------



## Thiel (23. Juli 2014)

Die ganzen Diskussionen über persönliche vorlieben kann man sich sparen. 
Alutech sollte einfach für die verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten verschiedene Komponenten vorschlagen, die ins jeweilige Preislevel passen. 
Darüber wird dann abgestimmt und gut ist


----------



## foreigner (23. Juli 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die ganzen Diskussionen über persönliche vorlieben kann man sich sparen.
> Alutech sollte einfach für die verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten verschiedene Komponenten vorschlagen, die ins jeweilige Preislevel passen.
> Darüber wird dann abgestimmt und gut ist


Hat dann auch voll was mit dem Forum zu tun


----------



## Thiel (23. Juli 2014)

Wie soll es denn sonst funktionieren ?

Ich wette das 90% der Leute hier eine Ausstattung vorschlagen, die NICHT in das jeweilige Preislevel von den Komplettbikes passen würde. Da wird dann oft zB kein Geld mehr für Laufräder übrig bleiben, weils unbedingt eine Fox Gabel statt Marzocchi werden soll. 

Mach doch mal eine Ausstattungsvariante für ein Bike bis 2500,-€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. Juli 2014)

das ist eine offene Diskussion. Der Preis steht noch nicht mal.
Das wird schon rechtzeitig eingeschränkt und auch bestimmt eine Priorisierung von Parts geben, hat letztes mal unterm Strich auch sehr gut geklappt.


----------



## Jierdan (23. Juli 2014)

Kann jemand abschätzen wo wir mit einer Deoregruppe, Funworks TrackMack-Laufrädern, Ritchey-Comp-Parts und Sektor/Monarch und ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze preislich und gewichtlich landen würden?


----------



## mssc (23. Juli 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich lieber 3-400er mehr zahlen, als so ein Chaos wie beim ICB1.0 zu erleben, daher hab ich wahrscheinlich auch etwas über dem Schnitt abgestimmt (werd ich dann ja beim Ergebnis sehen).
Was für mich ok wäre:
- Pike/Mattoc/36
- Dämpfer ist mir egal, zum Rahmen muss er passen
- Bremse alles ab Deore oder Guide RS (kommt dann eh Hope drauf) mit 200/180 Scheiben
- verstellbare Sattelstütze ist Pflicht
- leichte Laufräder ab 23mm Maulweite (zB XM1501 oder Oozy Trail 295)
- bei 2x10 kann ruhig Deore/SLX drauf sein, außer Kassette und Schalthebel in XT
- bei 1x11 wäre eine Kurbel mit Direct Mount ganz nett
- hinten einen schnellen Reifen (Rock Razor, X-King,..) vorne was grippiges (HD, TK 2,2,..)
- die restl. Anbauteile können ruhig günstiger sein, SixPack oder sonstwas...

Sowas sollte ja unter 3t möglich sein, oder?


----------



## Scili (23. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Kann jemand abschätzen wo wir mit einer Deoregruppe, Funworks TrackMack-Laufrädern, Ritchey-Comp-Parts und Sektor/Monarch und ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze preislich und gewichtlich landen würden?


Wir haben damals auch preislich vieles im Vorhinein versucht zu errechnen.
Ausschlaggebend sind die OEM- Preise, die die Hersteller an Alutech berechnen...
Da hatten wir beim ICB 1 - selbst für die Entwickler- interessante Ergebnisse, die da herauskamen.
FOX z.B. wurde immer als teuer abgestempelt. Und was war? Die waren günstiger oder preislich ähnlich angesiedelt wie die vermeintlich günstigeren Hersteller. [was uns egal war, da FOX von der Mehrzahl der User (berechtigterweise) abgeschmettert wurde]
Da kann Dir niemand im Voraus verlässliche Preise abgeben, wie die Komponenten dann im Gesamtpaket preislich liegen werden.

Ich weiss aber auch noch, dass diese Tabelle, die wir vom Hersteller bekommen haben nur unter Bauchschmerzen herausgegeben wurde. Das standen auch keine Preise drin soweit ich das noch weiss, da diese Daten eigentlich vertraulich einzustufen waren. Ob Alutech uns diese Transparenz ermöglicht wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Nepumuk. (23. Juli 2014)

Reifen würde ich auf keinen Fall hinten den X-King wählen. Habe noch nie einen Reifen gesehen der so massiv Stollenausfall hatte wie der. Die Gummimischung ist einfach zu weich für die kleinen Stollen. 
Wunschkombi: Hans Dampf und Rocket Razor
Gabel: Preis entscheidet zwischen Manitou, Rock Shox und Fox
Dämpfer: je nach Budget aber ohne Ausgleichsbehälter (CC Inline, RP23, Monarch)
Komponenten: X1
Bremse: Guide
Laufräder: DT XM1501
Sattelstütze: Moveloc oder Reverb
Sattel: Möglichst günstig
Lenker und Vorbau: Syntace
Griffe: Hauptsache Inennklemmung


----------



## foreigner (23. Juli 2014)

Finde lustig, dass CC Inline immer bei Dämpfern ohne AGB genannt wird.
Faktisch hat jeder Dämpfer ein Ausgleichsvolumen (irgendwo muss das von der Kolbenstange verdrängte Öl ja hin).
Der große Unterschied besteht eher in der zwischen Ausgleichsvolumen und eigentlichem Dämpferkörper angebrachten Ventilen bei Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehältern, über die das Volumen das in den AGB strömt muss und die den Hauptanteil an der besseren Performance haben neben der Größe des Ausgleichsvolumens.
CCDB Dämpfer egal ob Inline oder nicht, benötigen aufgrund ihrer TwinTube Bauweise und der daraus resultierenden sehr dünnen Kolbenstange eh nur kleine Ausgleichsvolumen, erreichen aber dennoch sehr viel Ölfuss durch die Ventile, dank Twin tube System. Der Inline entspricht genau den anderen CCDB Dämpfern mit dem Unterschied, dass hier das kleine Ausgleichsvolumen (verstärkt noch bei den kürzeren Längen) ausgenutzt wurde, um es wieder im Dämpferkörper unterzubringen. Der Inline hat sogar noch den Vorteil einen reibungsfreien Bladder statt eines Trennkolbens im AGB zu haben.
Mit den zwischengeschalteten Ventilen hat der der Inline vom Aufbau her aber wesentlich mehr mit Dämpfern mit AGB gemeinsam, als mit Dämpfern ohne. Übrigens auch vom Gewicht und von der Performance sowieso. Er liegt vom Gewicht auf dem gleichen Niveau wie Bos Kirk, Fox Float X oder Monarch Plus.
Weshalb man aber auf den besseren Aufbau mit den zusätzlichen Druckstufenventilen verzichten sollte, und nur ganz einfache Dämpfer nehmen sollte, wie manche vorschlagen ist mir ein Rätsel. Insbesondere die Abstimmbarkeit auf den Rahmen und damit sicherlich  die Traktion leiden enorm und damit die Performance sowohl bergauf, wie auch bergab.


Gerade für ein günstiges Model möchte ich noch eine Gabel ins Gespräch bringen:
Marzocchi 350 CR.
Gewicht ist i.O. Dämpfungstechnik sehr, sehr hochwertig und im Aftermarket schon sehr günstig. Kann mir aber gerade auch bei Marzocchi vorstellen, dass die vom OEM Preis die günstigste im Vergleich zu den anderen etablierten Herstellern ist (Manitou, Rock Shox, Fox)


----------



## Chainzuck (23. Juli 2014)

Also ich finde an so ein richtiges Trailbike gehört ein Richtiger Allround Antrieb, also 2 Kettenblätter. Ist kein Enduro. Einfach nen vollen SLX Antrieb dran und gut. 1mal 11 find ich unverschämt teuer (für vlt Topversion ok).


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Thema Gewicht: Funktion ist bei den meisten Komponenten ab einem gewissen Preisbereich kein Thema (alle zur Wahl gestellten Preisbereiche decken das ab), nahezu alle bekannte Komponenten funktionieren ähnlich gut. Ich rede von etablierter Massenware und nicht irgendwelchen Technikdiven ;-) Von daher würde ich mein Augenmerk schon auf das Gewicht richten, denn da gibt es Riesenunterschiede. Und nichts beeinflußt die Dynamik negativer, als Übergewicht an den falschen Stellen (z.B. Laufräder)
> Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, eine alte 36 oder Lyrik in so einem Bike anzudenken, jetzt, mit der neuen 36 und Pike sieht es anders aus. Warum sollte ich nicht die Bremssteifigkeit und Stabilität nehmen, die ich bei aggressiver Fahrweise brauche, wenn sie mir kaum Mehrgewicht bescheren? ähnlich sieht es bei den Laufrädern aus, eine breite Felge und entsprechenden Naben und Speichen machen Sinn, aber muss es echt ein 1000g Hyperprotection Reifen sein? Ich denke, am Ende sollte ein Bike mit 12,xx kg in der Normalversion und unter 12 in der Topversion machbar sein, dass ganze bei voller Trail Tauglichkeit. Dann haben wir unsere Mission erfüllt und jeder hat, je nach eigenem Bedarf, noch Luft nach oben und unten.



Für den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Pike und Rev würden manche ihre Oma versetzen. Aber bei 130 mm braucht man meines erachtens nicht die Steifigkeit eine Pike. Das verleitet nur zu unsinniger Vollenduro aufbauten.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Für den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Pike und Rev würden manche ihre Oma versetzen. Aber bei 130 mm braucht man meines erachtens nicht die Steifigkeit eine Pike. Das verleitet nur zu unsinniger Vollenduro aufbauten.


den Unterschied beim anbremsen würde die Oma aber auch merken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Wir haben damals auch preislich vieles im Vorhinein versucht zu errechnen.
> Ausschlaggebend sind die OEM- Preise, die die Hersteller an Alutech berechnen...
> Da hatten wir beim ICB 1 - selbst für die Entwickler- interessante Ergebnisse, die da herauskamen.
> FOX z.B. wurde immer als teuer abgestempelt. Und was war? Die waren günstiger oder preislich ähnlich angesiedelt wie die vermeintlich günstigeren Hersteller. [was uns egal war, da FOX von der Mehrzahl der User (berechtigterweise) abgeschmettert wurde]
> ...


werden wir nicht! es wird bei der anteiligen Verteilung bleiben.


----------



## Scili (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> werden wir nicht! es wird bei der anteiligen Verteilung bleiben.


Bedeutet das, dass wir als Beispiel bei Gabeln (Reihenfolge frei geraten):1. BOS (teuerste), 2. FOX, 3. RS, 4. Manitou (günstigste) sehen werden, ja? Da reicht uns ja. Habe auch keine 1:1 OEM- Preistabelle erwartet. 
Nur wärs schön, ne Tendenz sehen zu dürfen, was in welchem Preisbereich liegt, um ne Tendenz auf den Gesamtpreis zu erhalten.

Wenn z.B. Manitou gar nicht viel günstiger als z.B. RS ist, wäre die Diskussion die Mattoc in Erwägung zu ziehen ja deutlich zurückhaltender.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Achja, kein Answer-Teile Schrott (Manitou Gabel mal ausgenommen). Solche Lenker und Vorbauten würde ich keinen Meter fahren. Da hab ich zu schlechte Erfahrungen. Persönlich und auch sehr viel selbst gesehen. In der Häufung hat das auch nichts mit Zufall zu tun. Answer Lenker, vielleicht noch Carbon, definitiv nein !


ich fahre seit längerer Zeit ausschließlich Answer und habe weder bei Carbon noch Alu auch nur ansatzweise Probleme gehabt! Finde speziell die Answer Sachen auch richtig gut, für mich die beste Brand der Hayes Gruppe!


----------



## foreigner (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich fahre seit längerer Zeit ausschließlich Answer und habe weder bei Carbon noch Alu auch nur ansatzweise Probleme gehabt! Finde speziell die Answer Sachen auch richtig gut, für mich die beste Brand der Hayes Gruppe!


Mir sind selbst schon 2 Answer Lenker verreckt. Einer Gebrochen, einer verbogen. Fahre ansonsten und seit dem nur Syntace. Null Probleme. Würde Syntace, Easton oder RaceFace  immer vorziehen. Ganz zu schweigen von den teilweise wirklich schlechten Prüfstandsergebnissen von Answer Lenkern in der Vergangenheit. Weiß nicht, ob sie heute besser sind, aber ich kann´s auch nicht überprüfen. Lenker sind für mich so ein Teil, wenn da halt einmal der Ruf ruiniert ist, denn bleibt das haften. Ist halt keine Federgabelgeneration, die mal nicht so tolle Dämpfung hatte.



dkc-live schrieb:


> Für den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Pike und Rev würden manche ihre Oma versetzen. Aber bei 130 mm braucht man meines erachtens nicht die Steifigkeit eine Pike. Das verleitet nur zu unsinniger Vollenduro aufbauten.


Wegen 74g zwischen einer Rev RC3 und einer Pike RC3, bei schlechterer Steifigkeit und deutlich schlechterer Federperformance? Die, die das machen würden, würden das Bike eh nicht kaufen.


----------



## foreigner (23. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass wir als Beispiel bei Gabeln (Reihenfolge frei geraten):1. BOS (teuerste), 2. FOX, 3. RS, 4. Manitou (günstigste) sehen werden, ja? Da reicht uns ja. Habe auch keine 1:1 OEM- Preistabelle erwartet.
> Nur wärs schön, ne Tendenz sehen zu dürfen, was in welchem Preisbereich liegt, um ne Tendenz auf den Gesamtpreis zu erhalten.
> 
> Wenn z.B. Manitou gar nicht viel günstiger als z.B. RS ist, wäre die Diskussion die Mattoc in Erwägung zu ziehen ja deutlich zurückhaltender.


du hast 5. Marzocchi vergessen.

Ich würde außerdem trotzdem lieber die Mattoc nehmen, als die Pike.

Bei Pinkbike gibt´s gerade eine für uns nicht uniteressante Review:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spank-oozy-trail-295-26-wheelset-review-2014.html
Fände den auch sehr in Ordnung.


----------



## Jekyll500 (23. Juli 2014)

Alutech hat bisher sowieso immer attraktive Angebote bei den Komplettbikes gehabt.
Spielereien wie eine billig Pike sind da eher den großen Marken vorbehalten oder Custom Avid Trail Bremsen :-D

Die neue 36-er Fox könnte ich noch nicht testen bin aber schon sehr gespannt ob sich hier wirklich so viel getan hat.
Bei CaneCreek kenne ich auch nur den alten DB Air ohne Climb Switch und der war nicht besser oder schlechter als die Teile von Fox und RS. Hier wird ohnehin die Anpassung in Zusammenarbeit mit den Herstellern eine größere Rolle spielen.

Stabile LRS mit <1700g bei 27,5Zoll gibt's ja momentan schon sehr viele, denke dass das nicht zu schwer sein sollte hier etwas passendes zu finden.

Zur Preisgestaltung : Ja ich bestätige damit Firmen und deren Preispolitik Weilburg mit deren wirtschaftlicher Stabilität auch zuverlässige gute Bikes gebaut werden können und keine Mogelpackungen entstehen.
Carbonframesets sind fast nicht mehr unter 2500€ inkl Dämpfer zu finden also denke ich, dass 1500-1700€ schon ganz vernünftig klingen, gerade wenn noch eine Reverb Stealth z.B. an Bord ist.

Das Alutech Fanes 06.12.2013 Edition war mal echt ein super Beispiel für ein super durchdachtes und sehr günstig zusammengestelltes Bike ohne faule Kompromisse. Vielleicht lässt sich soetwas auch auf dieses Bike übertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (23. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> du hast 5. Marzocchi vergessen.
> 
> Ich würde außerdem trotzdem lieber die Mattoc nehmen, als die Pike.


Ich hab so einige vergessen  War keine Absicht. Mir ging es ja nur darum zu verstehen, was mit der anteiligen Verteilung gemeint war.

uund: Du nimmst doch eh n anderes Bike  Aber schön, dass Du uns erhalten geblieben bist


----------



## foreigner (23. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich hab so einige vergessen  War keine Absicht. Mir ging es ja nur darum zu verstehen, was mit der anteiligen Verteilung gemeint war.
> 
> uund: Du nimmst doch eh n anderes Bike  Aber schön, dass Du uns erhalten geblieben bist


Stimmt. Tendiere gerade eh eher zu neuem DHler für nächstes Jahr, oder das nächste zu kaufende Zweirad hat sogar ein paar PS mehr


----------



## Jekyll500 (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich fahre seit längerer Zeit ausschließlich Answer und habe weder bei Carbon noch Alu auch nur ansatzweise Probleme gehabt! Finde speziell die Answer Sachen auch richtig gut, für mich die beste Brand der Hayes Gruppe!


Geht mir genauso...Lenker hält prächtig und die Laufräder sind auch haltbar und stecken einiges weg.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir sind selbst schon 2 Answer Lenker verreckt. Einer Gebrochen, einer verbogen. Fahre ansonsten und seit dem nur Syntace. Null Probleme. Würde Syntace, Easton oder RaceFace  immer vorziehen...


Witzig, dass du gerade diese Marken vorziehst...


----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2014)

Bei Syntace bin ich dabei (ob man den Laden mag oder nicht - das Zeug ist gut gemacht), Race Face und Answer sehe ich in einer Kategorie (meistens gut, aber manchmal hält es eben nicht).


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> den Unterschied beim anbremsen würde die Oma aber auch merken...



Kommando zurück. Ich hatte >1600gr für die Rev im Hinterkopf.

Also bleibt nur die Preisdifferenz. Wenns nicht ums Geld geht -> Pike

Mein Fehler.


----------



## mahlefiz (23. Juli 2014)

...ja ich will!

eibe pike und einen dazu passenden dämpfer (keine ahnung welcher, fahre hardtail). dazu 1/10fach mit slx komplett inkl. bremse. eine einfache schnippistutze muss sein und sonst gerne thomson.

gr. m.


----------



## Willi777 (23. Juli 2014)

Gabel: Preis/Gewicht/Performance/Steifigkeit wäre für mich die Pike erste Wahl. Fox zu teuer, der Rest zu wenig mainstream und der ist nun mal beim Verkauf auch zu betrachten. Fox und RS sind Marktführer und mit deutlichem Abstand gefragteste Marken.

Pedale: weglassen

Sattel: 08/15 wie stelle Italia x1, da ohnehin meist unpassend

Stütze: RS Reverb 

Bremse: SLX mit 180 mm

Kette/Kassette: XT (Gewicht rot. Masse) 

Schaltwerk: XT (ist auf jedem Einsteigerbike drauf und somit ein muss) 

Shifter und Umwerfer (2x10 alles andere ist quatsch, da Einsatzgebiet und damit Käuferschicht zu eingeschränkt) SLX. 

Zum Rest habe ich noch keine Entscheidung getroffen


----------



## Kharne (23. Juli 2014)

Du spürst den Unterschied zwischen ner 400 und ner 300 Gramm Kasette beim Beschleunigen? Aha 

Kasette XT wenn ein Alufreilaufkörper verbaut ist, sonst egal.
Schaltwerk SLX Shadow+ bei 2-fach (oder gibt´s mittlerweile ein Deore MidCage mit Shadow+?)
XT Shifter! Grade die machen nen riesigen Unterschied. 
Umwerfer? Da tut´s auch ein Deore.


----------



## veraono (23. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Auto innerhalb der Garantie auf Böcke stelle und nach Gusto umbaue entfällt auch die Garantie. Wenn ich aber nur Öl wechsel (und das richtíge verwende) bleibt alles beim Alten (weil es keiner merkt)...
> Als Hersteller hat man halt auch immer eine Haftung bzw Verantwortung und wenn ich mir anschaue, was so manch Schrauberkönig für Tuning hält, sollte man für Werkzeug eine Zugangsbeschränkung veranlassen..


Also das Problem ist für mich weniger dass die Garantie erlischt wenn man selbst Herrummanipuliert (was ich ja irgendwie noch nachvollziehen kann), sondern, dass es (zumindest in der Vergangenheit) immer so war, dass man einen sauteuren Service (der zudem oftmals mangelhaft und teils mit diskreter Verzögerung ausgeführt wurde ) nach einem Jahr machen lassen musste um zwei Jahre Garantie zu haben. 
Aber vielleicht ist das ja mittlerweile alles Anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (23. Juli 2014)

Gibt's irgend ne Aussage über die Du dich nicht lustig machst oder verspottest?  Du Held. Ich hab ne Weile grosse Stücke auf Deine Kompetenz gegeben, aber Deine Art und Weise ist echt zum kotzen

Hälst Dich echt für nen Superchecker,  was?

Wohl nur Frust über mangelnde Möglichkeiten jenseits der virtuellen Welt


Arme Sau


----------



## veraono (23. Juli 2014)

Lasst euch doch nicht aus der Ruhe bringen

100g an der Kassette zu sparen macht natürlich Sinn, da sie zur ungefederten Masse gehört.
Für die rotierende Masse ists aber in der Tat nicht so sehr ausschlaggebend, da dieses Gewicht sehr zentral im Laufrad sitzt.

Also seid wieder lieb zueinander

Edit:
@supurb-bicycles : bezügl. der Systemlaufraddiskussion, ich glaube gegen ein LRS der Machart beispielsweise des Oozy Trail295 wheelset wie schon von einem Vorredner erwähnt, hätten auch "Systemlaufradsatzgegner" wie ich relativ wenig zu mäkeln (auch wenn n=32 gekröpfte Speichen natürlich noch schöner wären) . Zumindest in der Vergangenheit m.W. immer vernünftige Aufbauqualität und Alutech hat kein Garantiestress.


----------



## Willi777 (23. Juli 2014)

Nö. Ignorier Button sei Dank. Das Gelalle muss ich mir hier nicht (mehr) geben. Hehehe


----------



## mathijsen (23. Juli 2014)

Wegen eines solchen kleinen, neckischen Satzes gleich so auszurasten, ist deutlich lächerlicher... That's the Internet, my friend. Steh' drüber
Und da geht's in diesem Forum noch vergleichsweise zivilisiert zu...


----------



## Willi777 (23. Juli 2014)

Wäre es zum ersten mal...ok

Aber eh wurscht


----------



## Kharne (23. Juli 2014)

Ich stelle die gewagte These auf, dass man 100 Gramm ungefederte Masse mehr oder weniger auch nicht spürt. 
Wenn man Gewicht sparen will, dann muss man das an allen Ecken und Enden tun, da einfach nur ne XT Kasette zu verbauen (wenn es technisch keinen Sinn macht), macht an nem "Vernunftsmodell" mMn absolut keinen Sinn.

Meine Wunschliste für ein ~2,5k T€uronen Bike:
Steuersatz: CC40, o.ä, von mir auch ein 30€ (AM Preis) FSA Teil, die halten wenigstens.
Gabel: Pike RC SA oder Mattoc
Dämpfer: Monarch + RC3
Sattel + Griffe: 10€ OEM Teile
Vorbau und Lenker: Günstig im Einkauf mit vernünftigem Gewicht, was draufsteht ist mir wurscht, solange ich es nicht kaputt kriege.
Bremse: Shimano SLX mit 203/180mm RT 76 Scheiben
Laufräder: DT E2000. 500 Gramm Felge, nur Standartkomponenten, Zahnscheibenfreilauf
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb (keine Stealth!), Movelock ist unrealistisch und der Servicepartner von KindShock ist lahmarschig wie sonstwas.
Schaltung: X1 und 2-fach (sprich 2 Varianten) mit:
Kurbel: Shimano Deore 3-fach, umgebaut auf 22-36-Bash
Umwerfer: SLX
Schaltwerk: SLX MidCage Shadow +
Shifter: XT i-spec
Kettenführung: Emanon Can Duo BGD


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Juli 2014)

Die Spank Laufräder/Felgen erhalten hier den einen oder anderen Zuspruch was mich doch überrascht. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit waren deren Felgen ein absolutes no-go im Forum. An Spank´s Stelle würde ich die Räder besonders günstig für dieses Rad hergeben und mir selber tüchtig auf die Schulter klopfen ein solches Forum schlussendlich doch überzeugt zu haben.


----------



## Kharne (23. Juli 2014)

Die alten non-Evos waren ja auch Mist. Die Evos sind super


----------



## draussen (23. Juli 2014)

Solange es bei allen Ausstattungsvarianten vernünftige Federelemente gibt, bin ich erstmal zufrieden.
Laufräder sollten haltbar und leicht sein, und ja der Spruch vom Gary Fisher ist bekannt. Bei Bremsen bin ich ganz unkritisch, also gerne Avid. Die Formula C1 die ich mal hatte empfand ich als gut und kräftig.
Hier liest man ja beim schnellen Überfliegen schon wieder lauter Vorschläge, die die Zielvorgabe leichtes Trailbike außer acht lassen. CCDB Inline, 200er Bremsscheiben und 350CR braucht man allen Ernstes nicht an einem Trailbike, oder doch? Steifigkeit beim Anbremsen ist nicht das Erste was mir beim Trailbike in den Sinn kommt. Schlecht war meine Reba da nicht, aber wahrscheinlich noch weit entfernt von gut. 
Federgabel gerne Fox 34 weil 130mm Federweg, die Mattoc sehe ich mit 140mm an Federweg schon als Obergrenze. Pike gibt es mit 150mm, ob das Oem Modell mit weniger Federweg überhaupt verfügbar ist, müsste man herausfinden. Die Fox 831 hat wahrscheinlich zuwenig Federweg und zuviel Druckstufe...
Dämpfer gerne ohne Piggy, aber mit einstellbarer Druckstufendämpfung, also doch mit Piggy. Sollte es bei der Gabel auf die Mattoc hinauslaufen hätte ich nichts gegen den Swinger einzuwenden.
Kurbeln Sram X9 habe ich und finde ich praktisch, der Spider lässt sich tauschen, wenn man möchte kann man Spiderless Kettenblätter fahren
Ich bin abgesehen von Reifen nicht markentreu und deswegen für die meisten wahrscheinlich ein schlechter Ratgeber. 
Einen Reifenmix finde ich Klasse.
Emanon Mini - Kefü auch.
Schaltung Shimano mit Shadow+
Anbauteile...? 
Ist ja fast ein wenig wie Wunschzettel schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (23. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Die Spank Laufräder/Felgen erhalten hier den einen oder anderen Zuspruch was mich doch überrascht.


Ich sehe das so: ein ehrlicher, aus 32 Speichen und angemessenen Standartkomponenten bestehender Laufradsatz wird gegen einen, der 24 Speichen und Blender-Felgen (dafür ein paar Gramm weniger) hat in diesem Forum schlussendlich keine Chance haben, das hat man eindeutig beim ICB1 gesehen und das wird m.E. wieder so ausfallen. Wenn was 100g weniger wiegt hat die Vernunft schnell Pause. So Nebenaspekte wie Haltbarkeit, Wartungsfreundlichkeit, Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit, Qualität, Service werden erst dann wieder interessant wenn man sie vermisst.
Insofern finde ich eine Konstruktion alá dem Spank OOzy einen erträglichen Mittelweg, ich persönlich hab jetzt noch nichts schlechtes über Spank-LRS oder Felgen der aktuelleren Baujahre gelesen aber vielleicht bin ich da ja auch unterinformiert.

Versteh den Basti jedenfalls gut, dass ihm als Hersteller eine Fertig-Lösung lieber ist (und ist es einfacher einen bestehenden LRS in bekannt bewährt brauchbarer maschineller Aufbauqualität zu verbauen als selbst Experimente mit irgendwelchen Auftragsnehmern und unklarem Ausgang hinsichtlich Aufbauqualität zu machen).


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Insofern finde ich eine Konstruktion alá dem Spank OOzy einen erträglichen Mittelweg, ich persönlich hab jetzt noch nichts schlechtes über Spank-LRS oder Felgen der aktuelleren Baujahre gelesen aber vielleicht bin ich da ja auch unterinformiert.



Exakt dieser Test wurde hier im Forum schon mehrfach gepostet - aktuell schau einfach mal in der Santa Cruz Gallerie vorbei. Schon der zweite Post "Bloß kein Spank". Ich selber bin auch noch keinen gefahren, bin da also offen. 

Ist ja auch wurscht


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so: ein ehrlicher, aus 32 Speichen und angemessenen Standartkomponenten bestehender Laufradsatz wird gegen einen, der 24 Speichen und Blender-Felgen (dafür ein paar Gramm weniger) hat in diesem Forum schlussendlich keine Chance haben, das hat man eindeutig beim ICB1 gesehen und das wird m.E. wieder so ausfallen. Wenn was 100g weniger wiegt hat die Vernunft schnell Pause. So Nebenaspekte wie Haltbarkeit, Wartungsfreundlichkeit, Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit, Qualität, Service werden erst dann wieder interessant wenn man sie vermisst.
> Insofern finde ich eine Konstruktion alá dem Spank OOzy einen erträglichen Mittelweg, ich persönlich hab jetzt noch nichts schlechtes über Spank-LRS oder Felgen der aktuelleren Baujahre gelesen aber vielleicht bin ich da ja auch unterinformiert.
> 
> Versteh den Basti jedenfalls gut, dass ihm als Hersteller eine Fertig-Lösung lieber ist (und ist es einfacher einen bestehenden LRS in bekannt bewährt brauchbarer maschineller Aufbauqualität zu verbauen als selbst Experimente mit irgendwelchen Auftragsnehmern und unklarem Ausgang hinsichtlich Aufbauqualität zu machen).


ich habe system lrs nicht unbedingt lieber, aber sie haben, für mich als Pm, drei vorteile:
1. habe ich eine Marke im Rad, die dem Kunden einen Mehrwert suggeriert. Einen eigenen Mix ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse zu etablieren ist extrem schwer und teuer, weshalb fast alle "BigPlayer" für solche Komponenten eigene Label gründen bzw kaufen.
2. bin ich die Produkthaftung los
3. ist es in der Spezifikation einfach, schnell und verhindert Fehler
Es gibt genug klassische LRS, die als System vermarktet werden (Dt, Spank, E13....). Privat probiere ich schon recht viel aus, produziere aber auch viel Schrott den ich in einem Serienbike verantworten müsste;-) Ich fahre echt viel Carbonzeug (Marke und Noname), hat für mich Vorteile, die jährlichen Kosten kann und sollte aber kein Hobbyfahrer tragen müssen...


----------



## veraono (23. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Exakt dieser Test wurde hier im Forum schon mehrfach gepostet - aktuell schau einfach mal in der Santa Cruz Gallerie vorbei. Schon der zweite Post "Bloß kein Spank". Ich selber bin auch noch keinen gefahren, bin da also offen.


Ich wollte jetzt gar nicht explizit den Spank bewerben, und auf der anderen Seite: "Bloß kein xxx" ist ja noch kein Argument 
Es geht mehr darum: wenn System-LRS, dann >28 Speichen und möglichst Standartkomponenten/Einspeichungen, alles Andere ist eine Zumutung für eine Wartung seitens Fahrer/Fachhändler um die Ecke nach Ablauf der Garantiefrist.
Bin im letzten Jahr nicht mehr so am Puls der Neuigkeiten auf dem LRS- Markt gewesen aber mir waren bislang keine größeren Probleme mit Spank-Produkten bekannt (abgesehen von älteren Felgenmodellen) mag natürlich sein, dass es da Ausreißer gibt.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Es gibt genug klassische LRS, die als System vermarktet werden (Dt, Spank, E13....).


Wenn man das in vernünftiger und bekannt/bewährter Qualität und Preis/Leistungsverhältniss findet wäre das m.M. nach die einfachste/beste Variante.
Verstehe die Argumentation und denke, dass der Endkunde dadurch auch Vorteile hat.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (23. Juli 2014)

der verzicht auf teure federelemente von fox sollte sich doch positiv aufs budget auswirken. und wer sich so was oder teile von cane creek oder bos gern ans bike baut, schlägt eben beim rahmenkit zu. 
ansonsten für das komplettbike die bewährte workhorse gruppe shimano slx verbauen und den momentanen trend zu 1x11 ignorieren. oder noch ein zweites höherpreisiges komplettrad anbieten.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. Juli 2014)

Hat hier immer noch nicht jeder gerafft das Fox nur im Aftermarket so teuer und OEM sau günstig ist. Ich dachte das hätte sich mittlerweile auch zum letzten unwissendem rum gesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (23. Juli 2014)

Wie man beim ICB 1 gesehen hat ist Fox sogar günstiger als RS


----------



## Freakozead (24. Juli 2014)

Also ich finde: Fahrwerk sollte Hochwertig sein, damit es sich von meinem Erstbike nicht im Spaßfaktor unterscheidet, also in meinem Fall wäre ne BOS Gabel(140mm) und nen Monarch Plus RCT3 optimal!

Schaltung: X7/X9 Mischung, 2x10, irgendwie dass es funktioniert, muss ja nicht teuer sein, soll ja nur das Trainingsrad fürn Winter werden...

Bremsen sollten solide günstige dran sein, und was spricht hier gegen mehr Power wenn sie nicht entscheidend mehr kostet, also ne Avid mit 4 Kolben...

Laufräder und der Rest der ausstattung muss solide und günstig sein, um den Preis weiter zu drücken, Laufräder sollten aber nicht BILLIG sein, sondern eben nur nicht übertrieben leicht, dafür aber umso stabiler!

Meine Meinung, so würde ich es mir individuell aufbauen, wenn es das als Komplettbike so gibt, umso besser, spare ich geld


----------



## mpmarv (24. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren Spank Subrosa Evo30 und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr steif und bisher nicht kaputt zu kriegen. 26" sowie 27,5"
Zudem finde ich sie im Vergleich zur FlowEx sehr schick. Die oozy könnten auch interessant sein, da hab ich aber keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## tobsinger (24. Juli 2014)

Freakozead schrieb:


> Laufräder und der Rest der ausstattung muss solide und günstig sein, um den Preis weiter zu drücken, Laufräder sollten aber nicht BILLIG sein, sondern eben nur nicht übertrieben leicht, dafür aber umso stabiler!



Wie zum Beispiel Orbea Rallon, die haben in ihrer günstigen Version einen LRS für VK 150,00 drin. Und ich sags  Euch keiner merkts, Hauptsache es steht Mavic in grossen Lettern drauf! Ob der LRS jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, sei dahin gestellt.

Basti hat schon recht, und ich finde Deine Offenheit hier im Forum sehr rühmlich, es geht ums suggerieren von Güte und Marke. Meinen Pacenti TL 28 am ICB1 meiner Freundin, schaut kein Mensch mit dem Arsch an. Das das Rad 2 kilo weniger wiegt als ein Orbea...komisch...und dabei hats fast die hälfte gekostet, obwohl Eigenaufbau.

Für mich kommt wenn überhaupt nur ein Rolling Chassis ohne Rolling in Frage. Wenn ich wie beim ICB1 einen top Deal für die Federelemente bekomme. Ich möchte keine Abstriche machen beim LRS und diesen lieber selber einspeichen. Das macht mir persönlich Spass und es macht mir nichts aus, dass niemand bemerkt, auf was ich fahre.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (24. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Customized Programm.
Die meisten Leute hier können ja schrauben.

Ein Beispiel:
Eigentlich ist man mit der mittleren Ausstattung zufrieden, hätte aber gerne den Leichten Laufradsatz der Topausstattung...

Deshalb mal so in den Raum geworfen:
Es gibt drei oder vier Ausstattungsvarianten.
Und zusätzlich, vielleicht auch gegen kleinen Aufpreis, die Möglichkeit aus diesen Teilen sich sein eigenes Bike zusammen zu stellen.
Und vielleicht kann man ja Teile aus anderen Alutechbikes nutzen.
Dann kann man je nach Gusto bei Bremsen oder LRS z.b. seine Prio setzen.

Die Teile sind ja eh da oder kauft ihr die Bikes fertig montiert aus Taiwan?

Um die Kosten für den Verwaltungsaufwand zu senken, könnte man die Anbauteile ja beistellen, so dass sich der Kunde das Rad selber montiert.


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Juli 2014)

Auf unser Meeting hat sich ein Tourist geschlichen, kennt den jemand?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2014)

DAS ist ja schlimmer als die Karohemden! Ich hoffe er hat ne Wette verloren oder so


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Juli 2014)

Juuuuuunge... Trendsetter heißt das


----------



## tobsinger (24. Juli 2014)

geiler style! als ich 16 war, waren die tennissocken auch mal der letzte schrei.
ich hoffe das rahmendesign wird nicht an den style angelehnt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Auf unser Meeting hat sich ein Tourist geschlichen, kennt den jemand?Anhang anzeigen 307742



@nuts - hattest du nicht letztens noch so eine Kappe auf? Das Bild ist leider stark verwackelt um da mehr zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (24. Juli 2014)

DER kriegt hoffentl. Vote- Verbot beim Design! ^^


----------



## foreigner (24. Juli 2014)

Mit den Laufrädern ist das immer so ein Aufstand.
Was sollte ein Laufrad: leicht laufen, leicht sein und halten und vielleicht noch den Reifen gut abstützen. Wenn das ganze noch möglichst günstig gehen soll, dann ist das weglassen von Teilen (Speichen) ein sehr gutes Mittel das zu erreichen, wenn man es sinnvoll aufbaut. Dass 24 - 28 Speichen Laufradsätze recht gut halten, wenn sie mit Straight-pull usw. richtig gebaut sind, beweisen verschiedene Hersteller schon einige Jahre, selbst bis rauf zum Downhill (beispielsweise Easton Havoc, Mavic Deemax Vorderrad). Wir haben hier aber sogar einen recht gemäßigten Einsatzbereich in dem ein leichter Allmountain - Enduro-Laufradsatz sicherlich völlig ausreichend ist.
Wenn ich durch weglassen von ein paar Speichen (die es von der Stabilität her eh nachweislich nicht unbedingt braucht) mit Hilfe von Straightpull oder ähnlichem 60-100g spare und dazu noch Geld, dann wiegt das schwerer als der unwahrscheinliche Fall, dass ich vielleicht nicht sofort die passende Speiche vor Ort habe, wenn wirklich mal was kaputt geht.

Insofern würde mir so etwas wie der Spank Laufradsatz (der immerhin 28 Speichen hat), sehr gut gefallen. Die neueren Spank Felgen scheinen im übrigen richtig gut zu sein und haben mit den Dellen-anfälligen, weichen Dingern vergangener Tage nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Juuuuuunge... Trendsetter heißt das


Naja, manchmal kann Geschmack auch einsam machen...


----------



## Fladder72 (24. Juli 2014)

An und für sich war da gewiss jedes Kleidungsstück mal modern. Aber halt nie zusammen... Und überhaupt, die giftgrüne Kaffeekanne versaut das ansonsten stimmige Gesamtbild...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Juli 2014)

Stimmig ist das Gesamtbild so:





@Lt.: Wenn Du so unterwegs bist, dann findest Du ÜBERALL Freunde


----------



## Fladder72 (24. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn Du so unterwegs bist, dann findest Du ÜBERALL Freunde



Ausschlaggebend ist da nur ein kleiner Bildbereich um die linke Hand. Oder anders gesagt, das Schmerzensgeld wurde gleich zur Hand genommen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Stimmig ist das Gesamtbild so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch nicht mal konsequent durchgezogen. Was soll das mit dem schwarzen Unterhemd? Zu Tennissocken mit Sandale muss schon weißer Feinripp.
Wenn schon Scheiße, dann Scheiße mit Schwung!


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2014)

Sehr gute Taktik um von der bescheuerten LRS Diskussion wegzukommen  Die OEM Laufräder werden sowieso meistens verkauft 

Mavic oder DT Swiss. Da bekommt man noch am meisten dafür. Ist wie mit dem Golf. Nix besonderes aber jeder will ihn.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Sehr gute Taktik um von der bescheuerten LRS Diskussion wegzukommen  Die OEM Laufräder werden sowieso meistens verkauft
> 
> Mavic oder DT Swiss. Da bekommt man noch am meisten dafür. Ist wie mit dem Golf. Nix besonderes aber jeder will ihn.


Denke ich auch, bei DT kann man sich die System-LRS als OEM wohl auch nach Gusto zusammen stellen. Zumindest drehen sich in meinem HT 1900er Splines mit der nächst breiteren Felge, stammen aus nem Cube. Hab ich im Bikemarkt günstig geschossen, machen soweit einen guten Eindruck. So in die Richtung denke ich auch fürs ICB 2.0

Was mir an DT auch gut gefällt, man hat die Wahlfreiheit ob man eine normale oder eine XD-Kassette fahren will. Braucht nur einen anderen Freilauf und gut.

@Stefan.Stark
Da du jetzt ja anscheinend wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bist kannst ja auch mal beim ICB SL vorbei schauen und nen Statusupdate geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (24. Juli 2014)

Ich sehe eigentlich 4 wichtige Dinge bei dem Laufradsatz:
- nicht abgehoben teuer
- Gewicht < 1700g
- Felgeninnenbreite > 22mm
- einigermaßen robust. Insbesondere ordentliche Felgen.

Ob da jetzt Mavic, DT, Sram oder Spank drauf steht und ob das System oder Standard (da wird´s schwieriger zu Sinnvollem Preis zu schaffen sein) ist mir dann auch egal.
Rein optisch Mavic. Crossmax XL sehen hammergut aus.




Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @Lt.: Wenn Du so unterwegs bist, dann findest Du ÜBERALL Freunde


Denke auch, das liegt an den Scheinen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Denke auch, das liegt an den Scheinen.


Nur weil er sein Monatsgehalt in den Fingern hat?


----------



## Fladder72 (24. Juli 2014)

Sind nur die Einnahmen aus den Nutzungsrechten für eben solche Bilder...


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Juli 2014)

Das bückt der in einer Stunde..


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Stefan.Stark
> Da du jetzt ja anscheinend wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bist kannst ja auch mal beim ICB SL vorbei schauen und nen Statusupdate geben



Alles klar, kann ich machen... schon mal vorweg:
Es waren noch ein paar kosmetische Änderungen notwendig, nachdem der Rapid Prototype von der Wippe gekommen ist. Das hat sich ziemlich hin gezogen. Die Änderungen sind alle gemacht und in Bearbeitung. Es wird also noch ne Weile dauern, aber MY15-Bikes im Februar/März sehe ich nicht in Gefahr.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## tobsinger (24. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich sehe eigentlich 4 wichtige Dinge bei dem Laufradsatz:
> - nicht abgehoben teuer
> - Gewicht < 1700g
> - Felgeninnenbreite > 22mm
> - einigermaßen robust. Insbesondere ordentliche Felgen.



das wird schwierig in günstig:
spank subrosa fällt dann schon mal raus:
http://light-wolf.de/galerie/hope-pro-2-evo-spank-subrosa-30-evo-725

aber die vom PM bevorzugten WTB würden gehen:
http://light-wolf.de/galerie/hope-pro-2-evo-wtb-frequency-i23-650b-677

als nabe werfe ich mal OEM von stan's 3.3 ein. finde nicht mehr, wer die herstellt, aber der PM weiß das bestimmt. wenn es nicht sogar diesselben wie die alutech sind, die haben adapter für alle gängigen Achsen, können also später noch verwendet werden und leicht sind sie  auch.

edith: http://www.chosen-hubs.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallystreifen (24. Juli 2014)

140mm an der gabel müssen reichen, auch muss es meiner meinung nach keinen highend-dämpfer mit piggy und HSC,LSC usw geben. Der Hobel soll mit passendem luftdruck und ner gesunden zugstufendämpfung versorgt und dann flink durch den trail gescheucht werden. da reicht ne LSC locker aus - bei so einem rad fährt man sowieso ziemliches stramm mit reserven, 30% sag sind da fehl am platz.

was die laufräder angeht, denke ich, dass unter 2000gr möglich sind und ein SystemLRS ist seitens der entwickler gern gesehen, die ganzen reklamationen von den hunderten krummen 400gr felgen will sich sicher niemand antun.
es wird einige leute geben, die dem gerät richtig die sporen geben werden und da darf ne felge ruhig 500gr haben.

das rad sollte doch einfach, bezahlbar und wartungsarm sein - wenn möglich auch noch recht leicht, aber das ist mit günstig ein widerspruch in sich.

ich bin für maximal 2200 euro!


----------



## veraono (24. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ... ist das weglassen von Teilen (Speichen) ein sehr gutes Mittel das zu erreichen, wenn man es sinnvoll aufbaut. Dass 24 - 28 Speichen Laufradsätze recht gut halten, wenn sie mit Straight-pull usw. richtig gebaut sind, beweisen verschiedene Hersteller schon einige Jahre, selbst bis rauf zum Downhill (beispielsweise Easton Havoc, Mavic Deemax Vorderrad). Wir haben hier aber sogar einen recht gemäßigten Einsatzbereich in dem ein leichter Allmountain - Enduro-Laufradsatz sicherlich völlig ausreichend ist


Die Haltbarkeit/Stabilität ansicht ist bei weniger Speichen nicht so das Problem umsoweniger bei den von dir erwähnten (sehr steifen) DH-Felgen, je leichter die Felge allerdings ist, umso mehr profitiert sie von einer gesunden Speichenanzahl (nicht nur in Hinblick auf Stabilität aber schon und vor allem bezgl. Wartungsfreundlichkeit, schonmal so ein 24 Speichenmonster eingespeicht/nachzentriert?).
Whatever wie schon geschrieben alles was >= 28 Speichen hat finde ich passabel, bei den wenigen Speichen kommt ja noch der größere LRS-Durchmesser i.Vgl. zu 26" hinzu. Wenn ein LRS dann eine Felgenbreite um 24mm Innenweite hat und dabei noch um 1800g in 650b wäre sollte er doch preislich und funktionell im Zielbereich liegen.



foreigner schrieb:


> Mit den Laufrädern ist das immer so ein Aufstand.


Sind im Aftermarket teuer, bei Defekt ist die Garantiefrage immer schwierig, machen ständig Ärger wenn unter/fehldimensioniert oder schlecht aufgebaut,  und das  kommt leider an Kompletträdern immernoch viel zu oft vor, sogar bei "Community-Bikes"


----------



## Deleted 165741 (24. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Du hast da wohl was fehlinterpretiert. Das "rolling chassis" würde nur aus Dämpfer, Gabel, LRS und Rahmen bestehen. Du sprichst von einem Komplettrad welches durchaus gewünscht wird und auf den letzten Seiten schon mehrere Vorschläge erhalten hat.


 
ja das hatte ich schon verstanden ;-)
es war eigentlich unabhänig von einander gedacht, war aber wirklich undeutlich und schwer zu erkennen ;-) mein fehler..


----------



## easy.vic (24. Juli 2014)

Was viele hier an Ausstattung dran haben wollen gehört für mich an kein Trailbike. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich manch einer hier ein Enduro konfigurieren möchte. 36er Gabeln, Dämpfer mit Piggy,....?! Bleibt doch mal realistisch und beim "Thema".


----------



## nuts (24. Juli 2014)

Ergebnisse im Beitrag vorne eingefügt. Auch hier nochmal:

Komplettbike: ca. 2600 € ist für die meisten relevant





Rahmenset: Sollte nicht zu sehr über 1200 € kosten





Rolling-Chassis: für 2/3 Eher oder sogar sehr interessant:





Die gute Nachricht: Für das von der Community ausgestattete Komplettbike ist damit viel drin. Auch ein Rolling-Chassis ziehen wir ernsthaft in Betracht, dieses könnte entweder separat abgestimmt oder aus den Entscheidungen des Komplettbikes abgeleitet werden. Weiter geht’s am Sonntag mit einer Frage, die sowohl die Ausstattung, als auch den Rahmen betrifft…


----------



## nuts (24. Juli 2014)

Sagen wir mal so: Das Bike soll ja auch so viel aushalten wie ein Enduro. Und wenn das Credo für den Federweg heißt "Qualität statt Quantität", dann könnte (!) das durchaus Sinn machen. Anders kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, dass Fox eine 36 mit 140 mm anbietet


----------



## easy.vic (24. Juli 2014)

Schon möglich. Aber wenn das alles so kommen sollte, wäre das für mich ein Enduro mit zu wenig Federweg. Neija, die Geometrie ist weniger bergablastig.


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte ein Trailbike denn technisch schlechtere Komponenten als ein anderes Rad haben? So ganz kann ich deine Kritik nicht verstehen zumal es ja auch Ziel war ein Trailbike mit "Endurogenen" zu erstellen.

Zur Umfrage - Starke Beteiligung!


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2014)

Was ist ein Trailbike denn sonst? Ein Mountainbike mit ~130mm Federweg, oder? Enduro ist für mich einfach ein Wettkampfformat, dass idR mit "AM" Bikes mit 130-160mm Federweg, je nach Austragungsort, bestritten wird.


----------



## easy.vic (24. Juli 2014)

Ja, verstehe. Im Prinzip das was ich momentan fahre, nur mit 10mm mehr Federweg (150). Ist von der Geo auch sehr ähnlich. Wie auch immer. Ich bin auf's Ergebnis gespannt und wünsche weiterhin viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (24. Juli 2014)

Ähm, ich weiß nicht, weshalb hier immer so viel von Enduro gequatscht wird. Das Trailbike soll besser bergab gehen und mehr Fun machen als Marathon bike. Kleine Sprünge (und bei sauberer Fahrweise können diese ja auch größer sein) und flotte Gangart soll es können, aber leichter und weniger schwer in easy Gelände fahrbar sein als ein Enduro.  Für all das benötigt man ein potentes Fahrwerk und einen leichten Laufradsatz. Warum jetzt teilweise schon wieder 500g Enduro-Felgen fordern weiß ich nicht. Ich dachte, das bike soll gut bergauf gehen, zumindest wie ein All Mountain und wendig und leicht fahrbar sein. Für den Einsatz reichen Felgen um die 430g doch völlig. Was sollen jetzt denn die Enduro-Klopper?
Ich bin Jahre lang auf 400g vorne und 450g hinten Dirt und Street gefahren, ohne Verluste. Außer im DH wegen den Beulen, braucht´s eigentlich keine sonderlich schweren Felgen. Guter Aufbau ist viel wichtiger.
Und gerade bei so einem Bike sollte man vielleicht doch eher an seinem Fahrstil arbeiten, wenn´s nicht hält.


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2014)

Dass du das mit deiner Fahrtechnik und deinem Gewicht keine 500 Gramm Felgen brauchst ist schön und gut. Guck dir mal den Sun LRS von Merlin7 an. Der ist auch recht sauber unterwegs aber wiegt durch seine knapp 2m halt auch um die 100 Kilo und die halten da einfach nicht. 

Dazu kommt, dass man 100 Gramm an den Felgen eh nicht merkt. Da merke ich eher, dass ich grad nen dickeren Reifen drauf habe oder einfach schlecht gesch*ssen habe heute morgen. 

Und für die, die 24 Speichen fordern: Habt ihr sowas schonmal nachzentriert? Am Besten so wie bei Mavic mit verklebten Nippeln, da wird das Zentrieren zur reinsten Strafarbeit. 

Also: Warum muss ich mir so nen Scheiss antuen? Wiegen 100 Gramm weniger an den Speichen (die für alles ausser dem Gesamtgewicht irrelevant sind) Apothekenpreise für Ersatzteile, schlechte Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzspeichen und den Stress beim Zentrieren auf? In meinen Augen ganz klar: Nein! 
Dann lieber nen "ehrlichen" LRS ala E2000: 500 Gramm an der Felge, 2/1,8/2er Standartspeichen und Zahnscheibenfreilauf. Echte 2 Kilo Gesamtgewicht (nicht wie beim Charger schwankend zwischen 1750 und 1900 Gramm, weil die Felgen mal 400 und mal bald 500 Gramm wiegen).  
Da wir 2600€ Budget haben ist der LRS locker drin, wenn halt auf Bling-Bling Anbauteile verzichtet wird und eher in die gutundgünstig Kiste gegriffen wird (Vorbau und Lenker werden eh bei 80% der Kundschaft als zweites getauscht, direkt nach dem Sattel)


----------



## foreigner (24. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> ...
> Sind im Aftermarket teuer, bei Defekt ist die Garantiefrage immer schwierig, machen ständig Ärger wenn unter/fehldimensioniert oder schlecht aufgebaut,  und das  kommt leider an Kompletträdern immernoch viel zu oft vor, sogar bei "Community-Bikes"



Außer, das der "Keil" im Felgenstoß zwischenzeitlich mal lose war, haben sich die bösen (damals für das Bike wirklich mutig leichten [1697g für recht günstigen Enduro Laufradsatz]) Systemlaufräder am anderen Community hervorragend bei mir gemacht. Was ich auch so nicht anders gedacht hatte. Und losen Keil hatte ich bislang bei der Hälfte aller Felgen, die ich je hatte. Egal was da für ne Marke drauf stand (Mavic, DT, Alex, Sun, ...). Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer treibt. 
Bin sehr froh über die leichten Räder.


----------



## foreigner (24. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dass du das mit deiner Fahrtechnik und deinem Gewicht keine 500 Gramm Felgen brauchst ist schön und gut. Guck dir mal den Sun LRS von Merlin7 an. Der ist auch recht sauber unterwegs aber wiegt durch seine knapp 2m halt auch um die 100 Kilo und die halten da einfach nicht.
> 
> Dazu kommt, dass man 100 Gramm an den Felgen eh nicht merkt. Da merke ich eher, dass ich grad nen dickeren Reifen drauf habe oder einfach schlecht gesch*ssen habe heute morgen.
> 
> ...



Das ist die gleiche Diskussion wie beim ersten ICB. Die schweren Fahrer vordern schwere Felgen, die leichten Fahrer leichte Felgen.
Man kann genauso argumentieren: Was soll der 60kg Fahrer mit 500g Felgen an einem Bike, das nicht wirklich für den extremen Einsatz gedacht ist.
Ich wieg übrigens 75kg. Das dürfte so ca. Durchschnitt sein.

Ich fände es von daher mal echt cool, wenn die großen Größen ab L schwerer Felgen bekommen, als die kleinen.
Beispielsweise xm 1501 Spline bei S bis M und EX 1501 Spline bei L bis XL. Ist sonst ja das gleiche Laufrad. Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Wäre echt mal cool.


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2014)

Und was mach ich, der bei den Geos S fahren würde?


----------



## hnx (24. Juli 2014)

Naja, Alutech kann es auch nicht jedem Recht machen, siehe Geo-Diskussion speziell bzgl. Sitzrohr, daher wird es immer auf einen Kompromiss hinauslaufen der das Maximum an Kunden abdeckt.
Übertrieben gesagt ist Größe S/100kg genauso selten wie Größe XL/65kg, daher wirds für diese Leute sicher keinen passenden LRS geben.

Im Übrigen stimme ich foreigner zu, es bleibt ein Trialbike zum Ballern, aber auf "glatten" Strecken, und nicht um mit Mach 2 ins Steinfeld zu kesseln. Daher ein stabiler LRS, ja, aber nicht überdimensioniert. Ich bin mir sicher Alutech/ICB wissen, welche dort in Betracht kommen, auch aus kostentechnischer Sicht. Der o.g. Spank LRS könnte eventuell interessant werden, wenn es ein Anbauteile-Bundle geben sollte, Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale, Griffe, Sattel, LRS, alles von Spank oder ein Set Rail50, da kann man die Liste von vorher noch um die Variostütze und alle weiteren Anbauteile erweitern, quasi SRAM Vollausstattung und als Alternative Fox/Shimano Mix mit Spank Anbauteilen. Wäre die Variante, die man bei Trek in der Vollaustattung findet (Shimano vs SRAM).


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Juli 2014)

Ich werfe mal noch den Sixpack LRS ins Rennen. Auch Sixpack würde weitere Anbauteile anbieten.

LRS: http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=3717

25mm Innenbreite, 439g Felge, 1720g Gesamst LRS und 32 Speichen!


edith: Sehe gerade das Sixpack sogar ein Crash Replacement für den Erstbesitzer in den ersten 5 Jahren anbietet, auch was wert. Ob das im Fertigrad möglich ist steht natürlich auf einem anderem Blatt.


----------



## Deleted 165741 (25. Juli 2014)

ein "durchschnittlicher" laufradsatz wird am besten sein, da es eben n luder für praktisch alle schandtaten werden soll...
deshalb zuverlässig und leicht. diese atribute erfüllt der sixpack..meiner meinung nach...


----------



## Rallystreifen (25. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ist die gleiche Diskussion wie beim ersten ICB. Die schweren Fahrer vordern schwere Felgen, die leichten Fahrer leichte Felgen.
> Man kann genauso argumentieren: Was soll der 60kg Fahrer mit 500g Felgen an einem Bike, das nicht wirklich für den extremen Einsatz gedacht ist.
> Ich wieg übrigens 75kg. Das dürfte so ca. Durchschnitt sein.



es geht in dem fall eher darum, dass die, die technisch nicht so sauber unterwegs und/oder schwer sind, einfach keine reserven haben und die 400gr dinger gleich mal rauswerfen können.
Der vorteil eines 60kg fahrers wäre im übrigen der, dass er einen absolut sorglos LRS mit dicken reserven hat.
der 1700gr LRS für einen 90kg fahrer hat nur einen "vorteil" und das ist die zeit, bis sich der so schön leichte laufradsatz von selbst auflöst. zudem hat es vorteile für die entwickler, dass sie weniger reklamationen haben.
viele sehen felgen nicht als absolutes verschleißteil an, was 2 mal die saison gewechselt wird.

Und sind wir mal ehrlich: 500gr (+/-20gr) sind jetzt alles andere als schwer oder unfahrbar, da hilft ein lightschlauch ja schon abhilfe oder ein gut im gewicht ausgesuchter reifen (serienschwankung).

ich denke, dass ein LRS, der nicht komplett am limit gebaut ist, für DIESES rad die bessere wahl ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (25. Juli 2014)

Rallystreifen schrieb:


> es geht in dem fall eher darum, dass die, die technisch nicht so sauber unterwegs und/oder schwer sind, einfach keine reserven haben und die 400gr dinger gleich mal rauswerfen können.
> Der vorteil eines 60kg fahrers wäre im übrigen der, dass er einen absolut sorglos LRS mit dicken reserven hat.
> der 1700gr LRS für einen 90kg fahrer hat nur einen "vorteil" und das ist die zeit, bis sich der so schön leichte laufradsatz von selbst auflöst. zudem hat es vorteile für die entwickler, dass sie weniger reklamationen haben.
> viele sehen felgen nicht als absolutes verschleißteil an, was 2 mal die saison gewechselt wird.
> ...



Wenn ich mir einen DH-Laufradsatz mit 650g einbaue, hab ich noch mehr Reserven, warum machen wir das nicht? 
Ich denke Laufradsätze wie der oben genannte Sixpack oder der Spank haben genug Reserven. Sagen ja auch die Tests. Pinkbike ist bei Ihren Laufradreviews nicht gerade zimperlich und fahren härteres Terain als die meisten hier.


----------



## foreigner (25. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte nochmal auf das Thema Dämpfer eingehen, weil hier sehr oft kommt:"Ausgleichsbehälter braucht man nicht".
Ich glaube, dass viele, die das erzählen, den Unterschied praktisch noch nie richtig erfahren haben und auch sonst gar nicht die wahren Vorteile von Dämpfern mit AGB kennen.
Ich hab schon öfters gehört, dass da ja nur die gleichbleibenden Performance auf längeren Abfahrten verbessert wird, wegen mehr Öl und gleichbleibender Temperatur. Das wurde auch in Magazinen in der Vergangenheit gerne mal so rüber gebracht, ist aber nur der kleinste, der Vorteile, die ein Dämpfer mit AGB liefert.
Die wahren Vorteile sind aber eine deutlich überlegene Dämpfungsfunktion, sowie eine wesentlich bessere Abstimmbarkeit, sowohl ab Werk auf den Hinterbau, sowie vom Fahrer selbst. Dass da ein gehöriger Performancegewinn drin ist, dürfte klar sein.
Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal Fox. Da gibt's den Fox Float CTD und den Float X CTD. Beide haben laut den Angaben die gleichen Einstellungen. Kann ich gut verstehen, dass da so mancher denkt, weshalb er jetzt den teureren und schwereren Dämpfer nehmen sollte. Vielleicht nur wegen der Kühlung?  Nein, weit gefehlt. Im Aufbau der Dämpfung sind beide Dämpfer komplett verschieden. Bei dem normalen Float CTD erfolgt die gesamte Dämpfung und Einstellung nur über das Basevalve auf dem Hauptkolben. Das ist im Grunde mit Verstellungen und Ventilen überladen und kann seiner wahren Tätigkeit kaum mehr richtig machen, da sich alle Gegenseitig beeinflussen.
Auf der Druckstufenseite gibt es hier das Boost Valve (Der High- und Midspeed regelt) und einen über den CTD Hebel verstellbaren Bypass (für Low- bis Midspeeddämpfung). Den Ölfluss über den gleich Bypass benutzt aber auch die von außen verstellbare Lowspeedzugstufe, für die es hier auch einen Bypass gibt (nicht mal eine richtiges Nadelventil, wie üblich, da für dieses gar kein Platz ist). Das einzige echte Shimming besitzt die Highspeed-Zugstufe.
Was heißt das für die Einstellbarkeit beim Grundsetup auf den Rahmen?
Es gibt nicht viele Punkte, bei denen man angreifen kann. Die Highspeedzugstufe beim Shimstack lässt sich vernünftig abstimmen. Ansonsten evtl. etwas am Boostvalve, wobei die Möglichkeiten hier sehr begrenzt und auch nicht schön sind. Dann kann man noch den Druck in der Stickstoffkammer erhöhen, wobei dass eigentlich immer nur ein harscheres Verhalten bringt. Das war´s dann auch schon.
Was heißt das für die Einstellungen die der Fahrer von außen vornehmen kann?
Die Verstellungen am CTD Hebel beeinflussen auch die Zugstufe im starken Maße und umgekehrt beinflusst die Zugstufe auch das CTD. Eine getrennte Einstellung gibt es nicht.
Was macht das alles in der Praxis?
Wir haben einen Rahmen, der allenfalls eine leichte Progression bekommt. Eine ausgeklügelte Kennlinie ist hier nicht drin. Also muss vieles der Dämpfer richten. Das Bike soll Schläge unterschiedlichster Geschwindigkeit gut schlucken, soll feinfühlig Traktion bieten, soll nicht durchsacken und Durchschlagschutz bieten. Das kann ein so einfach aufgebauter Dämpfer schlichtweg nicht. Er hat wie oben beschrieben, kaum Ansatzpunkte um ihn auf all das abzustimmen. Will man Durchschlagschutz und nicht wegsacken haben, dann kann man den Druck in der Stickstoffkammer erhöhen. Dass macht den Dämpfer aber harsch, unsensibel und er schluckt allgemein kleinere Schläge schlecht. Die Traktion ist schlecht. Man kann am Boostvalve was machen. In der Praxis arbeitet das eh nicht allzu gut, gerade beim Übergang in Mittleren Geschwindigkeiten und kleineren Schlägen.
Was kann der Foat X besser?
Ersteinmal hat er eine sauber gemachte Zugstufe. Highspeed über Shimming, Lowspeed über Nadelventil von außen verstellbar. Das funktioniert auch im Vergleich zum Float quasi unabhänig von der CTD Verstellung. Auch umgekehrt gibt es keine wirkliche Beeinflussung.
Der zweite große Vorteil ist, dass der Float x ein echtes Druckstufenshimming auf dem Hauptkolben hat. Das lässt sich wunderbar auf den Rahmen abstimmen und beinflusst vor allem den Midspeedbereich sowie auch etwas Highspeed. Damit lässt sich durchsacken des Dämpfers abstellen, ohne dass der Dämpfer harsch arbeitet. Das CTD Ventil, das vor dem Ausgleichsbehälter sitzt ist ein 3-wege Ventil mit dem sich zusätzliche Wege für das Öl zuschalten lassen. Im Descend Mode gibt es sogar ein weiteres Shimming (das naürlich auch auf den Rahmen angepasst werden kann) mit dem die Highspeed Dämpfung beeinflusst wird. Also kann man damit in der Praxis die Dämpfung bei schnellen harten Schlägen abstimmen und damit auch das Durchschlagverhalten. Zusätzlich zum Druck im AGB kann man auch noch unterschiedliche AGB-Volumen machen, die die Progression auch beeinflussen.
Hinzu kommt noch die tatsächlich gleichbleibende Performance, wegen weniger Erhitzung.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Erst mit einem solchen Dämpfer kann man auf unterschiedliche Rahmen wirklich gut abstimmen und auch erst ein solcher Dämpfer kann auf unterschiedliche Fahrsituationen auch unterschiedlich (nämlich so wie er soll) reagieren. Gerade bei einem einfachen Hinterbausystem, wie wir es haben, ist das wichtig.
Ich der Praxis wird ein richtig abgestimmter AGB Dämpfer besser zum Hinterbau passen, besser abstimmbar, komfortabler, weniger durchsackend sein und besseren Durchschlagschutz und mehr Traktion bieten. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied auch deutlich spürbar, selbst wenn man kein Fahrwerksguru ist.
Daher bin ich der Meinung: Am AGB-Dämpfer sollte man nicht sparen !


----------



## hannsest316 (25. Juli 2014)

Ich finde die Ausführungen von @foreigner nachvollziehbar und stimme ihm da auch zu. Zumindestens für das Beispiel Float vs. Float X. Gilt das aber auch generell? Der neue Manitou McLeod Dämpfer hat ja auch keinen AGB und ist der jetzt deswegen auch nicht gut abstimmbar? Im Thread dazu wird eigentlich die gute Abstimmbarkeit erwähnt. Sollte es dann nicht eigentlich gar nicht um die Frage gehen, ob mit oder ohne AGB, sondern vielmehr, ob ein gut abstimmbarer Dämpfer oder nicht verbaut wird?


----------



## ibislover (25. Juli 2014)

@foreigner 
nur kannste beim beim float x oder monarch+ den AGB druck oder das volumen nicht so einfach ändern, weil nicht als standard verstellmöglichkeit vorgesehen.
diese einstellung hat der xfusion vector air hlr, was ein sehr guter dämpfer ist, und einige manitou modelle. sind aber 100g+ schwerer wie die "so tollen" lieblinge float x und monarch+.
im großen und ganzeen haste schon recht mit dem was du schreibst zu einem dämpfer mit AGB. nur gibst dem käufer diese optionen an die hand, haste auch wieder viele einstellmöglichkeiten, die man nicht nur verstehen, sondern auch beherschen muss, sonst macht man mehr "kaputt" wie ganz. und das schreckt dann wieder viele und das genörgelt geht los wie beim ccdb inline.
die meisten kämen auch ohne AGB wunderbar klar. wie momentan bei vergleichbaren bike modellen ja auch.


----------



## Rallystreifen (25. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen DH-Laufradsatz mit 650g einbaue, hab ich noch mehr Reserven, warum machen wir das nicht?
> Ich denke Laufradsätze wie der oben genannte Sixpack oder der Spank haben genug Reserven. Sagen ja auch die Tests. Pinkbike ist bei Ihren Laufradreviews nicht gerade zimperlich und fahren härteres Terain als die meisten hier.



Versteh mich nicht falsch, es war ja von 500gramm +-20gr die rede. Dass da ein DH-LRS zu viel des guten wäre, sollte klar sein  Extreme gibt es immer - die werden sich aber in den meisten Fällen wohl kein Komplettrad holen, weil dann nicht nur der LRS etwas ist, was nicht ganz so passen will.



ibislover schrieb:


> @foreigner
> ...... nur gibst dem käufer diese optionen an die hand, haste auch wieder viele einstellmöglichkeiten, die man nicht nur verstehen, sondern auch beherschen muss, sonst macht man mehr "kaputt" wie ganz. und das schreckt dann wieder viele und das genörgelt geht los wie beim ccdb inline.
> die meisten kämen auch ohne AGB wunderbar klar. wie momentan bei vergleichbaren bike modellen ja auch.



Und das ist der Punkt. Ich verstehe foreigners These sehr gut, die Performance wird, wenn man es denn wirklich im Griff hat, natürlich besser. Dazu gehören aber so viele Sachen... Erst mal die Grundskills des Fahrers (um überhaupt einen Unterschied zu merken), dann das absolute Verständnis für alle Einstellungen incl "wann brauch ich die Einstellung" - nur zu wissen, was es verändert reicht hier nicht. Da ist wirklich Erfahrung gefragt! usw usw.
Die breite Masse wird einfach fahren gehen wollen und nicht Schrauben. Deshalb etwas einfachere Dämpfungssysteme mit einer guten (aber nicht perfekten) Funktion, spart ja auch bares Geld 
Und auch keine Laufräder, die alle 3 Ausfahrten zentriert werden müssen.

Leute, die so technisch versiert sind und so viel Verständnis haben wie der foreigner, werden sich wahrscheinlich ein Rahmenkit bestellen und selbst aufbauen. Für mich kommt auch nichts komplettes in Frage, weil ich - vielleicht überrascht das ein wenig bei meinen "Empfehlungen" - ebenfalls Felgen um 400gr fahren wollte und ein sehr gut anpassbares Fahrwerk, aber die Mehrheit will ein einfaches und gutes Rad (deswegen Eingelenker, Wartungsarmut) und das Entwicklerteam möchte hier auch Geld machen und am liebsten ein Produkt haben, was beim Kunden landet und wo nicht die Hälfte der Produkte in 2 Wochen zurück kommt. Das sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## bsg (25. Juli 2014)

Bei einem Trailbike möchte hoffentlich die Mehrheit (wie ich) einen schnellen Laufradsatz mit Felgen eher bei 400-450g .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallystreifen (25. Juli 2014)

Schlag mal einen wirklich bezahlbaren Sys-LRS vor, der mit solchen Specs auftrumpft. 
Der Notfalls auch QR20 aufnimmt und nicht mit Straightpull, 24/28 Speichen oder ähnliches daher kommt...


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. Juli 2014)

Rallystreifen schrieb:


> Schlag mal einen wirklich bezahlbaren Sys-LRS vor, der mit solchen Specs auftrumpft.
> Der Notfalls auch QR20 aufnimmt und nicht mit Straightpull, 24/28 Speichen oder ähnliches daher kommt...



Siehe weiter oben mein Vorschlag  Für wie bezahlbar du 450€ (Endkundenpreis) einstufst weiß ich allerdings nicht 

edit: Was spricht denn gegen 24 oder 28 Speichen bzw. straight pull (Whatever that is)?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juli 2014)

Was genau spricht gegen eine stinknormale Straightpullspeiche von z.B. DT Swiss? Das ist z.B. eine DT-Competition die am Ende nicht umgebogen wurde. Ihr fehlt somit der Schwachpunkt an der Biegung, und ich kann sie im Zweifel austauschen ohne was am Rad demontieren zu müssen. Ich kann beim besten Willen den Nachteil nicht sehen.

Und zum Dämpfer: ja, vielen fehlt das Knowhow einen Dämpfer perfekt auf sich selbst abzustimmen. Aber mit einem simplen Dämpfer kann der Hersteller im Zweifel nicht mal ein wirklich gutes Grundsetup abstimmen, schlicht weil es technisch nicht möglich ist. 
Der Kunde hat am Float X CTD eben NICHT die Möglichkeit Low und Highspeed Druck und Zufstufe selber einzustellen, aber er bietet intern die Möglichkeit da ein gutes Setup zu finden. Und damit dem Hinterbau die Performance zu Gebern die wir wollen. Out of the box! Und die steht und fällt gerade bei einem einfachen Eingelenker neunmal mit dem Dämpfer. Wer erwartet dass da mit nem Simpeldämpfer was gutes raus kommt ist im Zweifel auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Juli 2014)

Bei dem Wort "Preisrange" rollen sich meine Zehennägel ein. Schrecklich.

Preisspanne, ja. Price range, vielleicht. Aber Preisrange, ne!
Man kommt zwar um gewisse Anglizismen nicht rum, heutzutage, aber sowas muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## foreigner (25. Juli 2014)

Rallystreifen schrieb:


> Leute, die so technisch versiert sind und so viel Verständnis haben wie der foreigner, werden sich wahrscheinlich ein Rahmenkit bestellen und selbst aufbauen. Für mich kommt auch nichts komplettes in Frage, weil ich - vielleicht überrascht das ein wenig bei meinen "Empfehlungen" - ebenfalls Felgen um 400gr fahren wollte und ein sehr gut anpassbares Fahrwerk, aber die Mehrheit will ein einfaches und gutes Rad (deswegen Eingelenker, Wartungsarmut) und das Entwicklerteam möchte hier auch Geld machen und am liebsten ein Produkt haben, was beim Kunden landet und wo nicht die Hälfte der Produkte in 2 Wochen zurück kommt. Das sollte jedem klar sein.





ibislover schrieb:


> @foreigner
> nur kannste beim beim float x oder monarch+ den AGB druck oder das volumen nicht so einfach ändern, weil nicht als standard verstellmöglichkeit vorgesehen.
> diese einstellung hat der xfusion vector air hlr, was ein sehr guter dämpfer ist, und einige manitou modelle. sind aber 100g+ schwerer wie die "so tollen" lieblinge float x und monarch+.
> im großen und ganzeen haste schon recht mit dem was du schreibst zu einem dämpfer mit AGB. nur gibst dem käufer diese optionen an die hand, haste auch wieder viele einstellmöglichkeiten, die man nicht nur verstehen, sondern auch beherschen muss, sonst macht man mehr "kaputt" wie ganz. und das schreckt dann wieder viele und das genörgelt geht los wie beim ccdb inline.
> die meisten kämen auch ohne AGB wunderbar klar. wie momentan bei vergleichbaren bike modellen ja auch.



Zunächst: Wie du richtig schreibst ist bei Float X oder Monarch + das Volumen nicht für den Kunden verstellbar. Aber ab Werk ja schon. Es geht bei der besseren Einstellbarkeit und Abstimmbarkeit ja um eine bessere Werksabstimmung und Grundabstimmung auf das Bike.

Das ist auch das was an eurer These nicht passt und weswegen ich euch nicht verstehe:
Ein Monarch Plus RC3 hat nicht mehr Einstellungen von außen als ein Monarch RT3. Und ein Fox Float X CTD hat auch nicht mehr äußere Einstellungen als ein Fox Float CTD. Da kann man gar nichts kaputt basteln. Die Dämpfer mit AGB haben schlicht eine bessere Grundabstimmung auf den Rahmen und eine deutlich größere Performance. Erklärung siehe oben. Für versierte Leute gibt's aber auch noch die Möglichkeit intern Umzushimmen etc.
Bei allen genannten Dämpfern muss man da nichts verstehen und beherrschen. Diese Dämpfer sind ja extra so gebaut, extrem einfach für den Kunden beherrschbar zu sein, ohne Wissen. Man muss nur den richtige Luftdruck rein, Zugstufe einstellen (wie bei absolut allen Dämpfern), fertig. Dazu gibt´s noch ein Hebel, der beim Bergauffahren Wippen verhindert in 2 Stufen. Da gibt´s nicht mehr oder weniger zu wissen, ob AGB oder nicht.
Dass mir ein Inline am liebsten wäre, daraus mach ich keinen Hehl. Der Dämpfer ist den anderen klar überlegen und nicht weil er mehr Verstellungen hat, sondern weil er besser aufgebaut ist. Im Übrigen braucht´s da auch nur eine richtige Abstimmungstabelle, nach der sich die Abstimmungsmuffel richten können und dann können sie ja diverse Abstimmungen fix lassen. Sind bei den anderen Dämpfern ja auch fix vorabgestimmt vom Hersteller. Größere Performance hat der Dämpfer trotzdem. Und allen anderen, oder die dennen das Setup nicht passt, können individuell Einstellen, ohne den Dämpfer zum Tuner schicken zu müssen und dann zu hoffen, dass es passt, wenn er für viel Geld wieder kommt.

Im übrigen kaufe ich gerne gut gemachte Kompletträder. Ist schlicht und einfach eine Preisfrage. Und Pries-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist bei Selbstaufbau immer schlechter.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2014)

Das Bergamont Trailstar hat ja genau alle diese Features, mit McLeod Dämpfer und Mattoc  ....


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie ist das ganze mit den Laufrädern schon wieder eine Duplizität der Ereignisse vom ICB 1.
32 Speichen, 500g. Alles darunter ist für so ein Rad unterdimensioniert. Und so Argumente dasman an seiner Fahrtichnik arbeiten soll ... (Hier ging der Ton etwas daneben, moderiert von nuts)
Weils ja sogar genau anders rum ist. Je mehr Fahrtechnik, desto stabiler muß die Felge eigentlich sein. Da mehr Fahrtechnik auch höhere Geschwindigkeit bedeutet und bei einem Fehler deswegen auch eine noch höhere Belastung aufs Laufrad kommt.
Oder sind hier nur Fahrgötter am Diskutieren die nie Fehler machen.
Wem ein Laufrad mit 32 Speichen und 500g Felge wirklich zu schwer ist, der sollte vielleicht den Sport wechseln. Ich find das den perfekten Kompromiss für alle Gewichtsklassen und jede Gebrauchsart auf allen Arten von Trails.

G.


----------



## hnx (25. Juli 2014)

Der Profi fährt härter und schneller, dafür sauber, der Normalo/Anfänger langsamer und unsauber. In Summe brauchen daher denke ich beide Gruppen gleichstabile LRS.


----------



## Nepumuk. (25. Juli 2014)

@foreigner Danke für die gute Erklärung! Wenn der Dämpfer wirklich etwas auf dem Trail bringt (Testen!) muss so einer schon rein. Ich finde halt dass das Rad möglichst leicht werden sollte und die Laufräder auf ca 80kg Fahrergewicht ausgelegt sein sollten. Die Leute die eh alles kaputt machen werden dann schon etwas stabiles verbauen und den eingebauten neu verkaufen.


----------



## foreigner (25. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das ganze mit den Laufrädern schon wieder eine Duplizität der Ereignisse vom ICB 1.
> 32 Speichen, 500g. Alles darunter ist für so ein Rad unterdimensioniert. Und so Argumente dasman an seiner Fahrtichnik arbeiten soll sind an Dummheit kaum zu überbieten.
> Weils ja sogar genau anders rum ist. Je mehr Fahrtechnik, desto stabiler muß die Felge eigentlich sein. Da mehr Fahrtechnik auch höhere Geschwindigkeit bedeutet und bei einem Fehler deswegen auch eine noch höhere Belastung aufs Laufrad kommt.
> Oder sind hier nur Fahrgötter am Diskutieren die nie Fehler machen.
> ...


Natürlich kann man mit saubererem Fahrstil leichtere Teile fahren. Es ist auch kein Downhillbike mit dem man mit Vollgas in allergröbstes Gelände kachelt.
Was du findest ist deine Sache und deswegen nicht allgemein gültig. Ich bin ganz anderer Meinung, aber deswegen werde ich nicht beleidigend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man mit saubererem Fahrstil leichtere Teile fahren. Es ist auch kein Downhillbike mit dem man mit Vollgas in allergröbstes Gelände kachelt.
> Was du findest ist deine Sache und deswegen nicht allgemein gültig. Ich bin ganz anderer Meinung, aber deswegen werde ich nicht beleidigend.



Ich hab auch niergens behauptet das man mit einem sauberen Fahrstil keine leichten Teile fahren kann!
Und ich bin auch nicht beleidigend geworden. Beleidigend wird derjenige, der Andern vorwirft er soll an seiner Fahrtichnik arbeiten wenn er aus Stabilitätsgründen eine 500g Felge bevorzugen würde. Und das find ich eben an Dummheit kaum zu überbieten.
Und das hab ich so geschriebn, weil ichs gefühlt in den beiden Threads die letzten Tage nicht nur einmal gelesen hab.

G.


----------



## Da Burli (25. Juli 2014)

Doch, genau das hast du geschrieben: "Weils ja sogar genau anders rum ist. Je mehr Fahrtechnik, desto stabiler muß die Felge eigentlich sein"
und wenn du schreibst, dass ein Kommentar an Dummheit kaum zu übertreffen ist, ist das auch durchaus eine Beleidigung!
Schon interessant, wie verzerrt die eigene Selbstwahrnehmung sein kann...


----------



## Scili (25. Juli 2014)

Sehe schon die nächste Zwischenabstimmung: Wieviel wiegst Du? ^^
Wäre mal interessant. 75 kg Durchschnittsgewicht.. hmm... ich tippe auf mind. 80 kg. Wobei die Abstimmung durch die hier aktiven Riesen wieder verzerrt wäre.

Tendenziell muss keine Felge unter 500 Gramm rein. Allein die Reifenwahl kann die 50 Gramm +- schon locker wettmachen und man hat im Zweifel eine stabilere Komponente am Bike, die eben nicht jeder wechseln will oder kann.

Ich hab weder Bock auf Einschicken zwecks Zentrierung oder Austauschen von Speichen noch darauf, dies selbst vorzunehmen.

Wartungsarmut, gut voreingestellter Dämpfer (AGB) + fluffige, passende Gabel. Dazu sorglos- LRS für nahezu alle Gewichtsklassen und Fahrer.

So stell ichs mir vor.

+100 kg - Fahrer müssen auch sonstwo Abstriche machen. Da ist die Benutzung einer Vario ja auch grenzwertig.


----------



## veraono (25. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Außer, das der "Keil" im Felgenstoß zwischenzeitlich mal lose war, haben sich die bösen ... Systemlaufräder am anderen Community hervorragend bei mir gemacht.


Hatte noch nie einen losen Keil weil ich gscheite Felgen mit ehrlichem Gewicht in hochwertiger Verarbeitung mit geschweißtem Stoß fahre 
Und meiner bescheidenen Erinnerung nach gab es mit dem Charger Pro nicht wenige Probleme mit gerissenen Nippeln und dergleichen.



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=3717


Fürs ICB1 fand ich den zu windig, hier könnt ich mir den gut vorstellen



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das ganze mit den Laufrädern schon wieder eine Duplizität der Ereignisse vom ICB 1....


Dito, und es wird auch wieder so ähnlich ausgehen sagt mir mein Glasauge.
Klar kann man auch einen 1600g LRS in 27,5 hier einbauen und man wird sagen: _"so ein toller leichter und günstiger Endurolaufradsatz" _und ein Prozent der Käufer wird hinterher den Unterschied vielleicht mit Glück im Blindvergleich erkennen können, dafür dürfen sich 30% mit nervigen Defekten oder fehlender Dauerhaltbarkeit rumärgern.
Man kann aber auch_ einen vernünftigen UND noch leichten LRS_ einbauen und alle Käufer werden sich hinterher weniger (nämlich nie) Sorgen um Laufräder machen müssen. Dann gewinnt man evtl nicht alle Tests, weil bergauf unfahrbar und träge und blablabla, weil 50g schwerer aber da sollte ein _selbstbewusster PM_ drüberstehen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> Doch, genau das hast du geschrieben: "Weils ja sogar genau anders rum ist. Je mehr Fahrtechnik, desto stabiler muß die Felge eigentlich sein"
> und wenn du schreibst, dass ein Kommentar an Dummheit kaum zu übertreffen ist, ist das auch durchaus eine Beleidigung!
> Schon interessant, wie verzerrt die eigene Selbstwahrnehmung sein kann...



Wenn ich hier was schreibe geh ich nicht von der Forumswelt sondern, von der realen Welt aus. Und wenn jemand vor mir steht und zu mir sagt, ich muß meine Fahrtechnik verbessern weil ich ein 500g Laufrad defekt bekommen hab und das ernst meint und nicht ironisch, dann sage ich direkt in der realen Welt zu ihm, die Ausage ist ja mal an Dummheit kaum zu übertreffen....fertig.
Wenn derjenige damit nicht zurecht kommt, muß er sein oberlerherhaftes Verhalten ändern.

Beim ICB 1 ist man mit der Leichtbauwahl schon sprichwörtlich auf die Fresse gefallen und jetzt schreien wieder viele genau in die gleiche Kerbe. 500g und 32 Speichen ist doch ein guter Kompromiss für alle. Also die die am Geißkopf nur den Flowtrail fahren und die die auch noch Deggendorf runterheizen wollen 

G.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre nen mix aus Resident Felgen und Sam Naben von Sixpack, wäre eine alternative zu den Sam Felgen und Naben falls die einem zu windig sind.


----------



## foreigner (25. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie einen losen Keil weil ich gescheite Felgen mit ehrlichem Gewicht in hochwertiger Verarbeitung mit geschweißtem Stoß fahre


Ich auch. Viele geschweißte Felgen haben dennoch Steckverbindung drin. Genau bei den geschweißten Felgen löst der sich oft. Bei echt gesteckten so gut wie nie.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2014)

Das Problem scheint unabhägig von geschweißt oder nicht geschweißt zu sein. Hatte es einmal bei einer geschweißten Mavic und einmal bei einer gesteckten MTX. 

G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. Juli 2014)

Evtl solltet ihr dazu mal noch eine Umfrage erstellen welche repräsentativ ist. Fragt dann auch gleich noch ab wie viele Leute sich schon mal ein Schaltwerk abgerissen haben, eine Felger zerdellt und/oder komplett zerbrochen haben, den Unterschied zwischen 32mm und 35mm Standrohren tatsächlich spüren ...

Bei der letzten Umfrage haben knapp 1500 Leute teilgenommen und hier meldet sich ungefähr zwei Hände voll davon zu Wort das ihnen mal dies oder jenes kaputt gegangen ist. Schlussendlich wäre es einfach wünschenswert das in der Umfrage evtl nicht nur auf den Kostenanteil sondern auch auf die Vorteile eines jeden Produkts eingegangen wird. Und zwar bewusst nur die Vorteile inkl einem Hinweis in der Einleitung das jeder Vorteil selbstverständlich auch einen Nachteil hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (25. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Bei der letzten Umfrage haben knapp 1500 Leute teilgenommen und hier meldet sich ungefähr zwei Hände voll davon zu Wort das ihnen mal dies oder jenes kaputt gegangen ist. Schlussendlich wäre es einfach wünschenswert das in der Umfrage evtl nicht nur auf den Kostenanteil sondern auch auf die Vorteile eines jeden Produkts eingegangen wird. Und zwar bewusst nur die Vorteile inkl einem Hinweis in der Einleitung das jeder Vorteil selbstverständlich auch einen Nachteil hat


Fände eine Umfrage nach Art der ersten, sehr allgemeine Rahmengrößenumfrage auch interessant:
"Fahrergröße", "Fahrergewicht", "hattest du schonmal Probleme mit Laufrädern" und  "hattest du den Eindruck die Laufräder waren für deinen Einsatzzweck/den des Rades unterdimensioniert"
(und auch gerne  "hast du schonmal im Blindversuch ein 50g leichteres Laufrad gefahren")

Wir sprechen allen ernstes über Gabeln mit 36mm Standrohren, CCDBinline und Konsorten?? da gehören LRS mit Felgen deutl. unter 450g (od. 500g je nach Preislevel) gar nicht erst in die Auswahl (und das sind bei aller Liebe in 27.5 sicher KEINE ÜBERDIMENSIONIERTEN ENDURO-FELGEN! Edit: sondern das Mindestmaß für dauerhaltbare "Trailriding"-Felgen).


----------



## tobsinger (25. Juli 2014)

Dann darf man nur nicht so allgemein fragen, hast du Probleme mit dem LRS. Sondern welche defekte kamen vor etc. Ich hab nämlich ziemlich dellen in den Felgen aber keine probleme damit. Ich kann z.B. auch damit leben eine delle mal mit der Kombizange wieder rauszubiegen. Wenn man hier im forum liest hat man den Eindruck das ist für manche ein ding der Unmöglichkeit. Manchmal muss man halt auch mal Hand anlegen vor allem bei der Fahrleistung die hier allg herrscht ( öd suggeriert wird)


----------



## GoldenerGott (25. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Bike 2 Wo, und das Schaltwerk wurde von nem Ast erwischt und war krumm. Und nun?


Kann ich toppen. 1998 für 185 DM ein Sachs Plasma gekauft und 15 km später von einem Ästchen zerlegt worden. Harte Schule.


----------



## nuts (26. Juli 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> ... 1998 ...



197 g Kunststoff. Kein Kommentar


----------



## GoldenerGott (26. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> 197 g Kunststoff. Kein Kommentar


5 Teile waren es. Ich habe gar nicht mehr alle gefunden. Und alles nur, weil es damals hip war, nicht SHIMANO zu nehmen. Es hat überigens etwas mehr als 200 g gewogen.


----------



## foreigner (26. Juli 2014)

Hab noch ein Rad mit original Sachs Plasma von 98. Ist seit dem auch ständig gefahren worden. Aktuell hab ich das Rad einem Freund geliehen, der es noch fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier was schreibe geh ich nicht von der Forumswelt sondern, von der realen Welt aus. Und wenn jemand vor mir steht und zu mir sagt, ich muß meine Fahrtechnik verbessern weil ich ein 500g Laufrad defekt bekommen hab und das ernst meint und nicht ironisch, dann sage ich direkt in der realen Welt zu ihm, die Ausage ist ja mal an Dummheit kaum zu übertreffen....fertig.


Wir reden ja hier von normalem Single-Trail fahren und keinem Steinfeld-gebombe (und das ist auch der beschriebene Einsatzbereich).
Wenn du nicht jenseits der 90 kg wiegst, dann machst du einfach was falsch


----------



## feddbemme (26. Juli 2014)

Ich hab irgendwie von der Diskussion her das Gefühl, dass die meisten (oder zumindest einige) davon ausgehen, man würde sich das ICB2 als viert- oder fünftrad zulegen.
Ich hab bis jetzt erst ein Hardtail und das ICB wäre die perfekte Ergänzung, wenn der Aufbau etwas robust wird. Die Trails hier erfordern nicht besonders viel Federweg, allerdings wünscht man sich ein wenig Stabilität wenn man dann doch mal wieder auf dumme Ideen kommt...


----------



## mathijsen (26. Juli 2014)

amen


----------



## Kharne (26. Juli 2014)

Dito. Da ich jetzt auf nen Freerider umsteige werde ich was mit wenig Federweg für die "Feierabendrunde" brauchen.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2014)

feddbemme schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie von der Diskussion her das Gefühl, dass die meisten (oder zumindest einige) davon ausgehen, man würde sich das ICB2 als viert- oder fünftrad zulegen.
> Ich hab bis jetzt erst ein Hardtail und das ICB wäre die perfekte Ergänzung, wenn der Aufbau etwas robust wird. Die Trails hier erfordern nicht besonders viel Federweg, allerdings wünscht man sich ein wenig Stabilität wenn man dann doch mal wieder auf dumme Ideen kommt...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Viert oder Fünftrad fallen eher in Richtung Dh´ler, SS´ler oder FAT Bike.

G.


----------



## GoldenerGott (26. Juli 2014)

Der Trend geht zum Drittbike...


----------



## Deleted 165741 (27. Juli 2014)

und leute die sich das icb2.0 als erstrad zulegen werden dann wahrscheinlich auchbein rahmenkit oder das rollingchassis nehmen denk ich mal..
speziell da würde ich auf einen dämpfer mit agb setzn


----------



## veraono (27. Juli 2014)

NevaStopBeating schrieb:


> und leute die sich das icb2.0 als erstrad zulegen werden dann wahrscheinlich auchbein rahmenkit oder das rollingchassis nehmen denk ich mal..
> speziell da würde ich auf einen dämpfer mit agb setzn


Zum Thema Drittbike etc.
Ich glaube wir neigen zur Betriebsblindheit.
Die Mehrheit der Käufer wird sich das Rad m.E. als "Mountainbike" kaufen und nicht als hochspezifisches Trailbike für die spezielle "Trail"- Tour 1x/Monat. Und genau diese Käufer (vor allem außerhalb der Welt hochtechnisch versierter Forenuser) die sich das Rad als "Mountainbike" kaufen, werden vor allem ein Komplettbike kaufen.
Heißt jetzt nicht, dass das ICB dem unbedingt entsprechen muss da Alutech ja noch andere Ausstattungen anbieten wird aber wenn´s ich mir kaufen sollte, dann wärs bei mir z.B. auch das einzige Rad (quasi anstatt wie bisher Hardtail und Enduro).


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2014)

Genau meine Meinung. Es sollte in eine spezielle Richtung getrimmt werden, aber es müssen alle normalen Richtungen beim Mountainbiken gut möglich sein.
Wers noch spezieller mag, dem steht ja frei es danach weiter in seine Richtung umzugestalten oder gleich das Rahmenkit zu kaufen.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Warum ist die Definition "Trailbike" so extrem speziell? In meiner Vorstellung ist das ein Bike das für viele, gerade in den etwas flacheren Regionen, ein gutes Bike darstellt. Spaßig und schnell um auf der Feierabendrunde am 2-300m Hügel vor der Tür mal das Gas stehen zu lassen. Trotzdem noch komfortabel genug um auch mal am Wochenende ne 4-5h Tour im Mittelgebirge in der Nähe zu machen und "Enduro-Terrain" zu schnuppern. Und vielleicht mal zur Abwechslung in nem Bikepark die leichteren Strecken auszuprobieren. Und dabei die eigenen Limits evtl. mal etwas weiter raus schieben zu können als es mit einem "normalen" Tourer oder AM angenehm wäre.
Das entspricht dem was in meinem Bekanntenkreis außerhalb des IBC die meisten fahren oder sich wohl vorstellen könnten. Und ich wage mal vorher zu sagen das viele derer die sich das Ding als Zweit- oder Drittbike hinstellen wollen sich dabei ertappen wie es langsam aber sicher zum Erstbike wird. So geht es vielen die sich mal so zum Spaß ein Hardtail bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum viele nach einem überpotenten und damit auch unnötig schweren Dämpfer (Monarch Plus, DB Inline oder noch gröbere Geschosse) schreien.

Es geht hier um ein Trailbike mit 130mm Federweg! Dieser muss zwar gut (das heisst in dem Falle vorallem straff) funktionieren, aber dazu reicht bei weitem auch ein einigermassen gut abgestimmter RS Monarch RT3 oder sogar FOX Float CTD. Das eingesparte Geld und Gewicht kann man an anderen Stellen (z.B. Laufräder) viel gewinnbringender investieren.

Im EWS-Profizirkus fährt immer noch die Mehrheit der Fahrer einen einfachen Dämpfer ohne AGB, aber der gemeine IBC-User braucht in seinem 130mm-Bike natürlich unbedingt einen Dämpfer mit Piggy, alles andere ist ja absolut unfahrbar.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Und wieviele von den EWS Pros fährt stock Innenleben?

Warum ein Piggy Sinn macht hat der Foreigner schön ausgeführt.


----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und wieviele von den EWS Pros fährt stock Innenleben?
> 
> Warum ein Piggy Sinn macht hat der Foreigner schön ausgeführt.


Auch eine spezielle Abstimmung/modifizierte Dämpfung erhöht nicht das Ölvolumen. Und das grössere Ölvolumen und die damit verbundene bessere thermische Stabilität sind nun mal der einzige wirkliche Unterschied zwischen einem Monarch RT3 und einem Monarch Plus. Dass der RT3 mehr Plattformwirkung bietet/straffer gedämpft ist dürfte für das angestrebte 130mm-Trailbike sogar ein Vorteil sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2014)

Einen Monarch Plus würde ich jetzt nicht als überpotent bezeichenen. Darüber hinaus ist er noch leicht und billig.

G..


----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einen Monarch Plus würde ich jetzt nicht als überpotent bezeichenen. Darüber hinaus ist er noch leicht und billig.
> 
> G..


80-100 Euro teurer und knapp 100g schwerer als ein RT3. Nicht wirklich viel aber mehr als genug Unterschied um über den RT3 ernsthaft nachzudenken. Mit den 100 Euro Preisersparnis dürfte zum Beispiel der Aufpreis für einen guten Laufradsatz (z.B. Hope Hoops) wohl zu bezahlen sein. Und vom leichteren,steiferen und dennoch haltbaren Laufradsatz profitieren die meisten Käufer weitaus mehr als von einer minimal besseren Dämpfung.

Kompromiss:
Man verbaut einen RT3 mit einer 5g schweren aufgeklebten AGB-Attrappe. Man spart Gewicht und Geld und ich wette geschätzte 95% der AGB-Befürworter erfreuen sich dennoch an der total überlegenen Performance ihres hochgepriesenen Piggy-Dämpfers...


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juli 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Das eingesparte Geld und Gewicht kann man an anderen Stellen (z.B. Laufräder) viel gewinnbringender investieren.



Vergiss es  Hier geht eh nix unter 500g Felgen, da braucht man also net am Geld für nen guten Dämpfer sparn 



Skoalman schrieb:


> einen guten Laufradsatz (z.B. Hope Hoops)



Welcher aufgrund von Hope auch schon rausfällt. Die 80€-100€ sind ja auch nur für den Endkunden gültig! Das sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Auch eine spezielle Abstimmung/modifizierte Dämpfung erhöht nicht das Ölvolumen. Und das grössere Ölvolumen und die damit verbundene bessere thermische Stabilität sind nun mal der einzige wirkliche Unterschied zwischen einem Monarch RT3 und einem Monarch Plus. Dass der RT3 mehr Plattformwirkung bietet/straffer gedämpft ist dürfte für das angestrebte 130mm-Trailbike sogar ein Vorteil sein.



Lies mal Post #213 aus diesem Thread


----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Welcher aufgrund von Hope auch schon rausfällt. Die 80€-100€ sind ja auch nur für den Endkunden gültig! Das sollte man nicht vergessen.


Dann halt einen entsprechenden DT Swiss. Mit 50-100 Euro mehr Budget lässt sich bei den Laufrädern im 200-Euro-Sektor (OEM-Preis) einiges bewirken.



Kharne schrieb:


> Lies mal Post #213 aus diesem Thread


Habe ich längst gemacht.
Die Ausführungen sind sicherlich allesamt richtig, aber dennoch dürfte der Unterschied in der Praxis bei 130mm straffem Federweg verschwindend klein sein.
Schon mal ein altes 2012er Nukeproof Mega mit dem RT3 (H3-Druckstufe) gefahren?
Genau so muss meiner Meinung nach der Hinterbau eines kurzhubigen Trailbikes funktionieren:
Sparsamer Umgang mit dem Federweg, kaum "Kieselsteinperformance" dafür aber sauberes Einstecken der grösseren Schläge.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Der Unterschied zwischen nem Standart RP23 und einem mit Push Innereien ist gradezu extrem, das spürt man auch als "Laie". Das gleiche bei Monarch RT3 und Monarch +. Die paar Kröten und die 100 Gramm sind da sehr gut angelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Dann halt einen entsprechenden DT Swiss. Mit 50-100 Euro mehr Budget lässt sich bei den Laufrädern im 200-Euro-Sektor (OEM-Preis) einiges bewirken.
> 
> 
> Habe ich längst gemacht.
> ...


Nur waren die Meisten Megafahrer überrascht was der Hinterbau alles kann nachdem sie den H3 Tune raus geschmissen haben...


----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen nem Standart RP23 und einem mit Push Innereien ist gradezu extrem, das spürt man auch als "Laie". Das gleiche bei Monarch RT3 und Monarch +. Die paar Kröten und die 100 Gramm sind da sehr gut angelegt.


Nur wird das Bike am Schluss 14kg wiegen und 5000 Euro kosten, wenn man überall 100 Euro und 100g "gut anlegt".
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: Der Monarch Plus ist der ideale Dämpfer für ein Enduro, bei einem straffen 130mm Bike ist der RT3 mit gut zum Hinterbau passender Abstimmung der bessere Kompromiss was das Gesamtpaket aus Preis, Gewicht und Leistung angeht.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur waren die Meisten Megafahrer überrascht was der Hinterbau alles kann nachdem sie den H3 Tune raus geschmissen haben...


Für das Mega mit seinem 150mm Heck ist der H3 Tune schon grenzwertig harsch im Ansprechverhalten wenn man nicht gerade 90kg wiegt und nur extremes grobes Gelände fährt. Da bietet der Hinterbau dann zuviel ungenutzte Reserven.
Aber das liegt zu einem grossen Teil nur am verbauten H3 Tune und nicht am Monarch RT3 selber.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Ich find den Monarch+ trotz Tuning im ICB 1 ok, aber nicht optimal. Spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir mal ne Würstchendose rein zu bauen.


----------



## FloriLori (27. Juli 2014)

Sinn macht so nen Piggy denke ich schon. Aber vielleicht eher als Option beim Rahmenkauf. Ich denke die Leute, die sich nicht so sehr mit der Materie befassen, kaufen eher ein Komplettrad und sind daher vielleicht eher mit einem komplexen Dämpfer überfordert. Ich persönlich denke, dass die aktuellen Dämpfer ohne Piggy ala Monarc RT3 für 80% der Käufer vollkommen ausreichend und zufriedenstellend sind. 
Für den Rest ist ein individueller Aufbau dann oft sinnvoller.

BTW. ich wäre für die aktuellen Shimano Bremsen. Bislang bin ich super zufireden damit. Sehn nicht so klasse aus aber sind zuverlässig und recht preiswert.


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

Wieviele Einstellmöglichkeiten hat der Float X denn mehr als der effe Float bzw der M+ mehr als der M RT3?


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juli 2014)

Eine Dämpferauswahl bei Bestellung scheint also sinnvoll zu sein (wenn für Alutech realisierbar). Gerne dann zum realen Aufpreis den Dämpfer mit AGB anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (27. Juli 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Auch eine spezielle Abstimmung/modifizierte Dämpfung erhöht nicht das Ölvolumen. Und das grössere Ölvolumen und die damit verbundene bessere thermische Stabilität sind nun mal der einzige wirkliche Unterschied zwischen einem Monarch RT3 und einem Monarch Plus. Dass der RT3 mehr Plattformwirkung bietet/straffer gedämpft ist dürfte für das angestrebte 130mm-Trailbike sogar ein Vorteil sein.


Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Der Unterschied ist ähnlich dem, den ich bei Fox schon erklärt habe. Es gibt zusätliches Druckstufenvalving und auch die Zugstufe funktioniert getrennt. 
Bin definitiv für AGB.
Beim Laufradsatz: Warten wir mal ab, was die Mehrheit entscheidet. Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich.


----------



## Skoalman (27. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Der Unterschied ist ähnlich dem, den ich bei Fox schon erklärt habe. Es gibt zusätliches Druckstufenvalving und auch die Zugstufe funktioniert getrennt.
> Bin definitiv für AGB.
> Beim Laufradsatz: Warten wir mal ab, was die Mehrheit entscheidet. Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich.


Das ein Monarch Plus technisch besser funktioniert glaube ich dir sofort. Die Frage ist aber vielmehr ob ein normaler RT3 für den gedachten Einsatzzweck nicht bereits gut genug funktioniert.
In ihren Race-Fullys fahren die XC-Profis ja auch allesamt normale Dämpfer, und das obwohl die XC-Strecken mittlerweile technisch sehr anspruchsvoll sind und die Fahrer möglichst gewinnen/schnell fahren wollen. Dennoch werden die meisten XC-Pros wohl eher 200g in eine Variostütze "investieren" als 100g in einen technisch überlegenen Dämpfer mit AGB.


----------



## foreigner (27. Juli 2014)

Das Bike wurde aber mit besser Abfahrtsperformance als XC oder Marathonbikes definiert. Und das wesentlichste was ein Hinterbau zu Abfahrtsperformance beitragen kann, ist bessere Traktion liefern. Und das können AGB Dämpfer besser. Bin eh der Meinung, wenn Monarch Plus, dann auch gleich den Debon.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Darf man fragen wieviel vom ICB 1.0 verkauft wurden? Ich habe erst 2 im Forum gesehen


----------



## Kharne (27. Juli 2014)

In der ersten Charge warens knapp 100 Rahmen inkl. R´n´C und Framekits. Dieses Jahr werdens garantiert nicht mehr gewesen sein...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> In der ersten Charge warens knapp 100 Rahmen inkl. R´n´C und Framekits. Dieses Jahr werdens garantiert nicht mehr gewesen sein...


Ich meine es waren um die 300 mit RnC. Ich kenne persönlich mindestens fünf ICB Fahrer und hier im Forum noch einige mehr.


----------



## nuts (27. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> In der ersten Charge warens knapp 100 Rahmen inkl. R´n´C und Framekits. Dieses Jahr werdens garantiert nicht mehr gewesen sein...



des is so falsch, die Zahl von Lt.AnimalMother ist akkurater.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2014)

Doch so wenig krass. Mir war es dann auch zu speziell.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Doch so wenig krass. Mir war es dann auch zu speziell.


Es wurden nur um die 300 GEBAUT! Ergo konnten auch nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden. Da ist ein feiner Unterschied. Die Chefetage von Carver hatte das so entschieden. Und dieses Jahr war die Order noch kleiner.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es wurden nur um die 300 GEBAUT! Ergo konnten auch nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden. Da ist ein feiner Unterschied. Die Chefetage von Carver hatte das so entschieden. Und dieses Jahr war die Order noch kleiner.


Wie groß war denn die Nachfrage? Hat jemand keins bekommen der eins bestellt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2014)

Ja. Die gängigen Größen waren letztes Jahr im Webshop nach kurzer Zeit vergriffen. 
Nur hat sich Carver dann durch Verarbeitungs- und Aufbaumängel selbst ins Knie geschossen.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja. Die gängigen Größen waren letztes Jahr im Webshop nach kurzer Zeit vergriffen.
> Nur hat sich Carver dann durch Verarbeitungs- und Aufbaumängel selbst ins Knie geschossen.



Alles klar. Sollte ja beim Alutech besser laufen. Sofern es nicht so Kompromissbehaftet wird.


----------

